# 5 Reasons Israel Is Losing the Public Relations Battle



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Israel has no one to blame but themselves.



> _5 Reasons Israel Is Losing the Public Relations Battle
> By Juan Cole,
> 
> Right-wing Israeli officials are concerned about attempts to "delegitimize" Israel, and fund former officials and intellectuals to attempt to combat this perceived trend. *But it seems obvious that Israel is gradually sinking in the perception of the outside world, and there are concrete reasons for this change. Most of them derive from the train wreck that is Israeli Occupation of the Palestinian territories of the West Bank and the Israeli blockade on the civilians of the Gaza Strip.* Others derive from the hawkishness of the Likud government and its Kadima predecessor.
> ...


----------



## mememe (Jul 20, 2012)

One cancellation: it looks like global elites (most of them Jewish) pulled a plug on Israel by sanctioning the destruction of Syria and Iran.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Israel has no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah, Juan Cole. He's suffering the same debilitating disease that afflicts Chomsky. 

I would have thought that an article such as the above was rather poorly timed. With so much of the Arab/ Moslem world in the midst of putting in place theocratic totalitarianism as a preferred model of government or deposing existing authoritarians... so that theocratic totalitarians can be put in place, was the above a smokescreen to shield the continuing Arab/Moslem slaughter of Arabs/moslems putting in place those theocrats?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Israel has no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> We could have said the same thing about the Palestinians and Arabs. All five reasons.


Let's see you do it.

Only #5 would be true.  But #1 through #4, you're just nuts!

In fact, I'll give my rebuttal's now:

#1 - In what country is a Palestinian occupational force present against the will of the indigenous population?

#2 - Where are the Palestinian's enriching uranium?

#3 - What Israeli citizens have the Palestinian's placed in "administrative detention"?

#4 - What Israeli port is under a Palestinian blockade?​
Like the article said, you people make some of the most ridiculous statements on this conflict and your post confirmed it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Were you under the impression that Israel was trying to win a popularity contest?


Why would I think that?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

Hollie said:


> Ah, Juan Cole. He's suffering the same debilitating disease that afflicts Chomsky.
> 
> I would have thought that an article such as the above was rather poorly timed. With so much of the Arab/ Moslem world in the midst of putting in place theocratic totalitarianism as a preferred model of government or deposing existing authoritarians... so that theocratic totalitarians can be put in place, was the above a smokescreen to shield the continuing Arab/Moslem slaughter of Arabs/moslems putting in place those theocrats?


Perhaps Cole could write an article showing us how Palisimians deal with public relations.

A Minute for Munich | United with Israel


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Hollie said:


> Ah, Juan Cole. He's suffering the same debilitating disease that afflicts Chomsky.
> 
> I would have thought that an article such as the above was rather poorly timed. With so much of the Arab/ Moslem world in the midst of putting in place theocratic totalitarianism as a preferred model of government or deposing existing authoritarians... so that theocratic totalitarians can be put in place, was the above a smokescreen to shield the continuing Arab/Moslem slaughter of Arabs/moslems putting in place those theocrats?


Trying to hijack a thread because you don't have a argument against the OP.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Perhaps Cole could write an article showing us how Palisimians deal with public relations.
> 
> A Minute for Munich | United with Israel


Up until a couple of years ago, that was the only thing I knew about this conflict.

Everything I've researched and discovered from then until now, has led me to the position I have today.  I'm about as objective a voice as you will ever get on this conflict.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > We could have said the same thing about the Palestinians and Arabs. All five reasons.
> ...



1.  The Palestinians want the Israelis to occupy them.  Otherwise, why did they reject generous offers of 97% of the West Bank in the past?
2.  The Palestinians are allies of the evil Iranians who are enriching uranium to destroy Israel.  The article you posted, where they said no one can prove that this Iranian venture isn't peaceful, is ridiculous.
3.  Gilad Schalit was in a horrible detention for many years.
4.  Gaza caused the blockade by firing rockets into Israel for many years.
5.  Even you admit the Palestinians are in violation of international law, because of terror.

The Israelis are protecting your butt from crazy Arab jihadists, yet you have the nerve to say F Israel, loinboy!  Remember 9/11!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





> 1. The Palestinians want the Israelis to occupy them. Otherwise, why did they reject generous offers of 97% of the West Bank in the past?



That so called generous offer was a hoax.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> 1.  The Palestinians want the Israelis to occupy them.


 Like the article said, you people make some of the most ridiculous statements regarding this conflict.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> Otherwise, why did they reject generous offers of 97% of the West Bank in the past?


You can't offer what you don't have.  The West Bank is not Israel's.  The only thing they can do there, is leave.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> 2.  The Palestinians are allies of the evil Iranians who are enriching uranium to destroy Israel.  The article you posted, where they said no one can prove that this Iranian venture isn't peaceful, is ridiculous.


Then prove it!  Where's your evidence?



ForeverYoung436 said:


> 3.  Gilad Schalit was in a horrible detention for many years.


Schalit is not a non-combatant.  IDF soldiers are legal targets.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> 4.  Gaza caused the blockade by firing rockets into Israel for many years.


The rocket attacks are a response to the occupation.  The blockade is in response to the election of Hamas.  The blockade punishes the entire population of Gaza, which is considered collective punishment, a war crime.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> 5.  Even you admit the Palestinians are in violation of international law, because of terror.


I admit both sides have committed war crimes, which is more than you have.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> The Israelis are protecting your butt from crazy Arab jihadists, yet you have the nerve to say F Israel, loinboy!  Remember 9/11!


Palestinian's didn't attack us on 9/11.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Cole could write an article showing us how Palisimians deal with public relations.
> ...


You still don't know anything about this conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Most people have been misinformed about this conflict. Until recently, misinformation was the only thing available.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has no one to blame but themselves.
> ...


----------



## mememe (Jul 20, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> 1.  The Palestinians want the Israelis to occupy them.
> 
> The Israelis are protecting your butt from crazy Arab jihadists,






Would that be the same "crazy Arab jihadists" who are currently courted by US?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> See post #5 and explain the editing. My response was something to the effect that "Israel wasn't trying to win a popularity contest." WTF is this all about?





Hossfly said:


> Were you under the impression that Israel was trying to win a popularity contest?



Evidently not. Israel is doing everything in its power to make itself look like crap to the rest of the world.

There, is that better?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > See post #5 and explain the editing. My response was something to the effect that "Israel wasn't trying to win a popularity contest." WTF is this all about?
> ...


OK,Tinny, but I wanted an answer from the Ivory Tower.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)

then ask via PM, not in a thread


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


I wouldn't call the Muslim, especially the Islamist terrorist group Hamas' version of ANYTHING factual information.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > See post #5 and explain the editing. My response was something to the effect that "Israel wasn't trying to win a popularity contest." WTF is this all about?
> ...


Apparently "world opinion" hasn't been able to stop Assad from murdering over 17000 of his own people in the last six months, has it?  Israel will do whatever is necessary to defend itself. When Israel struck Sadam and recenlty Assad's nuclear sites, "world opinion" expressed outrage.  Now it has been proven how wise and brave the Israelis were. Could you imagine Assad or Sadam witha Nuke?  We should be extremely grateful to the Israelis for doing the world's dirty work for them. That's why Israel doesn't give a shit about this ever changing meaningless "world opinion".


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Apparently "world opinion" hasn't been able to stop Assad from murdering over 17000 of his own people in the last six months, has it?  Israel will do whatever is necessary to defend itself. When Israel struck Sadam and recenlty Assad's nuclear sites, "world opinion" expressed outrage.  Now it has been proven how wise and brave the Israelis were. Could you imagine Assad or Sadam witha Nuke?  We should be extremely grateful to the Israelis for doing the world's dirty work for them. That's why Israel doesn't give a shit about this ever changing meaningless "world opinion".


Occupational forces cannot claim self-defense.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> then ask via PM, not in a thread


Go piss up a rope, stoolie.  What are you implying anyhow?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Actually, I get most of my information from legal documents.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently "world opinion" hasn't been able to stop Assad from murdering over 17000 of his own people in the last six months, has it?  Israel will do whatever is necessary to defend itself. When Israel struck Sadam and recenlty Assad's nuclear sites, "world opinion" expressed outrage.  Now it has been proven how wise and brave the Israelis were. Could you imagine Assad or Sadam witha Nuke?  We should be extremely grateful to the Israelis for doing the world's dirty work for them. That's why Israel doesn't give a shit about this ever changing meaningless "world opinion".
> ...


Thats really a nice bullshit line IslamoNazis keep repeating, but it doesn't hold true since technically there is no occupation of any country called Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Would that be the ones where you told us that Hamas no longer follows its own legal document called the Hamas Charter which calls for the destruction of the Zionist state by violent means, and that no peace treaty or compromise short of that goal is acceptable?  Heh heh heh.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Were you under the impression that Israel was trying to win a popularity contest?
> ...



you speak of public relations. don't you?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, more like the Geneva conventions or the 1949 armistice agreements.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > We could have said the same thing about the Palestinians and Arabs. All five reasons.
> ...



Giving a middle finger to peace process? Hypocrisy? Punitive policies toward non-combatants?

They have done them all.

Please give me an example to which peace process they Palestinians agreed to. None. Which peace process the Palestinians have offered? NONE.

Hypocrisy? It comes in many ways. Starting with the PA painting themselves as people who we can easy talk to, which we all know is not the case.

Punitive policies toward non-combatants? Do I need to remind people again about the actions of Terror against Israelis who are not soldiers? Just Open up the news of these days. The tourists in Bulgaria were soldiers? NO. The southerners and northerners under missile threat are at war with them? NO.

I don't think I'm nuts. I simply consider things you don't, apperently.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently "world opinion" hasn't been able to stop Assad from murdering over 17000 of his own people in the last six months, has it?  Israel will do whatever is necessary to defend itself. When Israel struck Sadam and recenlty Assad's nuclear sites, "world opinion" expressed outrage.  Now it has been proven how wise and brave the Israelis were. Could you imagine Assad or Sadam witha Nuke?  We should be extremely grateful to the Israelis for doing the world's dirty work for them. That's why Israel doesn't give a shit about this ever changing meaningless "world opinion".
> ...



Israel is not an "occupier". "Palestine" is not under occupation. The term is "DISPUTED TERRITORIES". Not "occupied territories". This is also the definition of the International Law.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Israel is the only one in the world who uses the term disputed territory.

Could you quote that law?


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



"Israel is the only one in the world who uses the term disputed territory."





Sure, if you ignore Kashmir, Western Sahara, Falkland Islands, Northen Cyprus, etc etc.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Israel is not an "occupier". "Palestine" is not under occupation. The term is "DISPUTED TERRITORIES". Not "occupied territories". This is also the definition of the International Law.


The "occupation" is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is not an "occupier". "Palestine" is not under occupation. The term is "DISPUTED TERRITORIES". Not "occupied territories". This is also the definition of the International Law.
> ...



Not to who are not interested in facts.

A nation cannot be an occupier in its own homeland.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel is doing everything in its power to make itself look like crap to the rest of the world._


Palistanians don't think so, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



According to the 1949 armistice agreements (that Israel signed) that was still Palestine.

Has anything changed since then?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _The "occupation" is not a debatable issue._


But of course, it is! In memorable words of our occupation expert honorable P F Tinmore "Why do you keep saying that the Arabs lost? They never lost anything."!!


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _According to the 1949 armistice agreements (that Israel signed) that was still Palestine. Has anything changed since then?_


Only time, of course, still no "palistanian-looking" names on them.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 20, 2012)

ONE Reason Israel Is Losing the Public Relations Battle:

1) Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Palestine was never a country. Doy!  How many times does the same thing have to be drilled into your empty skull? Hmmm?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

Ariux said:


> ONE Reason Israel Is Losing the Public Relations Battle:
> 
> 1) Jews.


Why, because you're a:

1- Asshole neo Nazi?
2- Islamo terrorist worshipping Richard sucker?
3- Ignorant piece shit shit trailor trash scum?
4- Psychopathic Jew hater?
5- All of the above. 

I vote for no 5.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 21, 2012)

OP:
1. You hate Israel
2. You hate Israel
3. You hate Israel
4. You hate Israel
5. You hate Israel

It really comes down to that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That is a matter of opinion and is irrelevant to the rights of the Palestinians.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Israel is not an "occupier". "Palestine" is not under occupation. The term is "DISPUTED TERRITORIES". Not "occupied territories".


Listen, the occupation is not a debatable issue.  Even the Israeli High Court of Justice considers it an occupation... 



> _the laws of occupation...are incorporated in the Hague Convention (1907) and in the Fourth Geneva Convention (1949). These laws impose general responsibility on the occupying state for the safety and welfare of civilians living in the occupied territory. The laws of occupation apply if a state has "effective control" over the territory in question.* The [Israeli] High Court has held contrary to Israel 's claim, stating that the creation and continuation of an occupation does not depend on the existence of an institution administering the lives of the local population, but only on the extent of its military control in the area.* Furthermore, a certain area may be deemed occupied even if the army does not have a fixed presence throughout the whole area._


...so knock off this ridiculous bullshit!



Lipush said:


> This is also the definition of the International Law.


Why do you say shit like that when you know god-damn well you can't provide the particular international law you're referring to?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The status of a country is irrelevant? That's rich.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Nope it is a historical fact. There has never been a Palestinian state. Ever.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mememe (Jul 21, 2012)

Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:

"We have to kill all the Palestinians unless they are resigned to live here as slaves." (Chairman Heilbrun of the Committee for the Re-election of General Shlomo Lahat, the mayor of Tel Aviv, October 1983)

"Our race is the Master Race. We Jews are divine gods on this planet. We are as different from the inferior races as they are from insects. In fact, compared to our race, other races are beasts and animals, cattle at best. Other races are considered as human excrement. Our destiny is to rule over the inferior races. Our earthly kingdom will be ruled by our leader with a rod of iron. The masses will lick our feet and serve us as our slaves." (Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin in a speech to the Knesset June 25, 1982)

"There was no such thing as Palestinians, they never existed." (Golda Maier Israeli Prime Minister June 15, 1969)

*"We must use terror, assassination, intimidation, land confiscation, and the cutting of all social services to rid the Galilee of its Arab population." (Israel Koenig, "The Koenig Memorandum" was leaked to Al-Hamishmar in September 1976)*

Famous 1952 speech of Rabbi Emmanuel Rabinovich before a special meeting of the Emergency Council of European Rabbis in Budapest, Hungary "The goal for which we have striven so concertedly for three thousand years is at last within our reach, and because its fulfillment is so apparent, it behooves us to increase our efforts and our caution tenfold. I can safely promise you that before ten years have passed, our race will take its rightful place in the world, with every Jew a king and every Gentile a slave...

..."Our most pressing problem at the moment is to inflame the lagging militaristic spirit of the Americans. The failure of the Universal Military Training Act was a great setback to our plans, but we are assured that a suitable measure will be rushed through Congress immediately after the 1952 elections. The Russians, as well as the Asiatic peoples, are well under control and offer no objections to war, but we must wait to secure the Americans. This we hope to do with the issue of Anti-Semitism, which worked so well in uniting the Americans against Germany. We are counting heavily on reports of anti-Semitic outrages in Russia to whip up indignation in the United States and produce a front of solidarity against the Soviet power. Simultaneously, to demonstrate to Americans the reality of anti-Semitism, we will advance through new sources large sums of money to outspokenly anti-Semitic elements in America to increase their effectiveness, and we shall stage Anti-Semitic outbreaks in several of their largest cities. This will serve the double purpose of exposing reactionary sectors in America, which then can be silenced, and of welding the United States into a devoted anti-Russian unit.

Within five years, this program will achieve its objective, the Third World War, which will surpass in destruction all previous contests. Israeli, of course, will remain neutral, and when both sides are devastated and exhausted, we will arbitrate, sending our Control Commissions into all wrecked countries. This war will end for all time our struggle against the Gentiles...

...We may have to repeat the grim days of World War II, when we were forced to let the Hitlerite bandits sacrifice some of our people, in order that we may have adequate documentation and witnesses to legally justify our trial and execution of the leaders of America and Russia as war criminals, after we have dictated the peace. I am sure you will need little preparation for such a duty, for sacrifice has always been the watchword of our people, and the death of a few thousand lesser Jews in exchange for world leadership is indeed a small price to pay...

... let me point out to you how we have turned all of the inventions of the White Man into weapons against him. His printing presses and Radios are the mouthpieces of our desires, and his heavy industry manufactures the instruments which he sends out to arm Asia and Africa against him. 

Our interests in Washington are greatly extending the Point Four Program for developing industry in backward areas of the world, so that after the industrial plants and cities of Europe and America are destroyed by atomic warfare, the Whites can offer no resistance against the large masses of the dark races, who will maintain an unchallenged technological superiority. And so, with the vision of world victory before you, go back to your countries and intensify your good work, until that approaching day when Israeli will reveal herself in all her glorious destiny as the Light of the World."


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2012)

mememe said:


> Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:
> 
> "We have to kill all the Palestinians unless they are resigned to live here as slaves." (Chairman Heilbrun of the Committee for the Re-election of General Shlomo Lahat, the mayor of Tel Aviv, October 1983)
> 
> ...


What surprizes me, after reading quotes like that, is people still wondering why I compare them to the nazis.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> What surprizes me, after reading quotes like that, is people still wondering why I compare them to the nazis.



Keeping Palestinians in what amounts to long-term refugee camps is not the act of any country intending to do anything other than nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Idiot, the region Palestine was divided into two states, one became Transjordan and later Jordan, which is where the Palestinians were supposed to live under Hashemite rule, and that's where most f them are now, and another was to be the State of Israel. The region was under British control, which took over after the collapse of the 600 year Ottoman rule. The Arabs never called themselves "Palestinians" ever. Only in the mid 1960's did they decide to invent this new identity. You keep repeating the same Islamist propoganda crapola over and over again, it won't make a difference, this is a well established historical fact. 

Again, there has never been a country or State of Palestine. EVER.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:
> ...


What surprises me is  fucking douchebag retards like you forget all the close ties and alliances between Arabs (especially of the "Palestinian" variety) and the Nazis.

http://tellthechildrenthetruth.com/

http://tellthechildrenthetruth.com/amin_en.html#part2
1942

10,000 Children Die

Amin Al-Husseini intervenes personally with Nazi High Command to block Red Cross offer of exchanging 10,000 Jewish children for Nazi prisoners of war.* They will die in Hitler&#8217;s gas chambers. [xxviii]

1943

Nazi Muslims [xxix]

&#8220;Cream Of Islam&#8221;


Bosnian Muslim Flag Under Amin Al Husseini

Amin Al Husseini creates the Hanzar Division of Nazi Muslim Soldiers in Bosnia, which he calls &#8216;the cream of Islam&#8217;.* It becomes the largest division of the Third Reich Army (26,000 men) and participates actively in the genocide of Serbian and Jewish populations.* &#8216;Hanzar&#8217; was the name given to the dagger worn by officers under the Turkish Ottoman Empire. [xxx] * Muslim soldiers pledge allegiance to Nazi regime in official statement prepared by Heinrich Himmler, head of SS Nazi troops. [xxxi]


Amin Al Husseini Coaching on of his Muslim Nazi Soldier 1943


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> What surprises me is  fucking douchebag retards like you forget all the close ties and alliances between Arabs (especially of the "Palestinian" variety) and the Nazis.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> ...


Irrelevant.


----------



## mememe (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:
> ...



And if to remember that many top Nazi were Sephardic Jews...


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me is  fucking douchebag retards like you forget all the close ties and alliances between Arabs (especially of the "Palestinian" variety) and the Nazis.
> ...


Totally relevant. Next time call the right people Nazis, asshole.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

mememe said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


Bullshit. And I mean totally bullshit. .


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _That is a matter of opinion and is irrelevant to the rights of the Palestinians._


The latter have a right to have an opinion about their rights, which doesn't make both of the latter less phony, of course.


----------



## mememe (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Listen, next time I am going to charge you for filling in the gaps of your edumacation. And I mean it!

Hitler had Jewish African roots (which makes him a Sephardic Jew)
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...o_jFCg&usg=AFQjCNGHHBom_70LV-Q-j_EH-yCD0vy1UA

*Reinhard Heydrich chief of the Reich Main Security Office (including the SD, Gestapo and Kripo), who among other things oversaw actions against Jews*, was part-Jew, like Hitler.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...ptTnCg&usg=AFQjCNEpmxryNuOsn0emVnhDDAIjzC6xDw

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...5ZDBBA&usg=AFQjCNEv0IQywpVEXcd7quoMDMj0tJj79A


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _btselem.org/gaza_strip/... Israeli High Court of Justice considers it an occupation..._


btselem.org!? Gaza strip!!?? Sounds hilarious, like that LSD-fueled palisturd-info.co.uk. So, what, according to the foreign-funded btselem.org is the israeli army "occupying" there, hearts and minds of the generally deranged Gaza population excepting?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

mememe said:


> _Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:_


Drivel.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Just something to keep in mind when talking of Israel and Zionism:
> ...



You call us Nazis because you don't know us.

Niether of those quotes are true (except the Golda Meir one).

Just like Ariel Sharon never said that Jews/Israelis control America. Yet this quote suddenly became so famous.

You told me I don't bring source.

Those quotations are sourceless. Bring the exact Audio or file in which they have said such things. 

Or fill your mouth water.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _What surprizes me, after reading quotes like that, is people still wondering why I compare them to the nazis._


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ariux said:


> _Keeping Palestinians in what amounts to long-term refugee camps is not the act of any country intending to do anything other than nazis._


Nothing like palistanian occupation of bilking the international community on it, of course.


----------



## Lipush (Jul 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is not an "occupier". "Palestine" is not under occupation. The term is "DISPUTED TERRITORIES". Not "occupied territories".
> ...



The same leftist Israeli high court you like so much to lean on, said an interesting thing, not so long ago.

"Israel must legalize the majority of illegal West Bank outposts, a committee appointed by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu  to review the legal status of such communities recommended, Ynet learned Monday.... 

The panel, headed by Supreme Court Justice (Ret.) Edmond Levy, also ruled that the State must devise ways to "ease land acquisition and zoning protocols for Jews residing in Judea and Samaria." 

The committee's findings stand to significantly change the legal reality in the West Bank, especially when compared to the 2005 Sasson Report  on construction in the West Bank, which deemed 120 outposts as illegal. 

Tackling the issue of sovereignty, *the Levy Committee ruled that in its operations in the West Bank, "Israel  does not meet the criteria of 'military occupation' as defined under international law." *

The ruling is based on the fact that *"no other legal entity has ever had its sovereignty over the area cemented under international law," *the committee said, adding that the latter included Jordan, which ruled the area prior to the Six Day War. 



'Government must legalize settlements' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

mememe said:


> _Hitler had Jewish African roots (which makes him a Sephardic Jew), Reinhard Heydrich chief of the Reich Main Security Office (including the SD, Gestapo and Kripo), who among other things oversaw actions against Jews, was part-Jew, like Hitler._


Judging by this drivel I guess events in Syria are rather terminal.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Of course those shysters will not say that it would be completely illegal.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties._


Did said Arbitrantor also say who was that shakh, emir, sultan, pasha, president, prime-minister of that "newly created state"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties._
> ...



That wasn't a requirement.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Jul 21, 2012)

More of the West Bank about to be "annexed" by the "we only want peace" spin doctors...
what would YOU do if a bunch of Canadians came down to Detroit from Windsor to "annex" your home or business?
	The world is watching:
More on the Levy report

See our earlier posting Defiance of law, case for one state, proof of apartheid: responses to Levy (at Defiance of law, case for one state, proof of apartheid: responses to Levy | Jews for Justice for Palestinians) which contains 9 items on the Levy report. Here we include a new statement from Acri (1) and an analytical piece by Jonathan Cook suggesting that the report might open the way to annexation of Area C of the West Bank (2).


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The state of Israel was never part of that plan.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Cool. So, who was that shakh, emir, sultan, pasha, president, prime-minister of that "newly created state"? Does anyone know?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Hah?  Did you even read the link you posted, dipshit?  It says the "Palestinians declared themselves a "state" in 1988!  There isn't a single shred of evidence that Palestine was ever  a state or country even in your own link.  Just because you keep repeating the same shitty Islamist lies over and over doesn't them them true. Maybe you'll get extra pita bread points among your Hamas terrorist loving friends but elsewhere people will think you're just another one of the islamoNazi loving Cuckoo heads.

From your link:

State of Palestine[1]_
&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;
Dawlat Filas&#7789;in

Flag	Coat of arms
Anthem:*Fida'i
Ramallah and Gaza (administrative)
Largest city	1 Gaza
Official language(s)	Arabic 
Chairman of Executive Committee	Mahmoud Abbas
*-*	Speaker of Parliament	Salim Zanoun
Legislature	National Council
Disputed	with Israel*
*-*	Declared	15 November 1988*
*-*	Effective	not yet
Palestinian Declaration of Independence
Palestine (Arabic: &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;* Filas&#7789;&#299;n/Falas&#7789;&#299;n/Filis&#7789;&#299;n), officially declared as the State of Palestine (Arabic: &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;*, Dawlat Filas&#7789;in),[1][2][3] is a state that was proclaimed in exile in Algiers on 15 November 1988, when the Palestine Liberation Organization's (PLO) National Council (PNC) adopted the unilateral Palestinian Declaration of Independence. A_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


_

Palestine had a declaration of independence in 1948 also just to have the UN divide it into three occupations in 1949. They said that the Palestine question would be addressed later. That was over 60 years ago and the UN is still sitting around with its thumb up its ass doing nothing._


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


_
Wa?  Palestine was never a country or state till 1948?  Even if so, you just stuck your foot into your mouth. Enjoy!  Ha ha ha!_


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


But they're the same "shysters" that were quoted. So which is it?  When you don't like what they say,  they're shysters?  Heh heh heh!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> The same leftist Israeli high court you like so much to lean on, said an interesting thing, not so long ago.
> 
> "Israel must legalize the majority of illegal West Bank outposts, a committee appointed by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu  to review the legal status of such communities recommended, Ynet learned Monday....
> 
> ...


That was just one judge.  One.  That's all.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> You call us Nazis because you don't know us.
> 
> Niether of those quotes are true (except the Golda Meir one).
> 
> ...


The burden of proof is up to you to provide.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


_

Who has the right to declare statehood?_


----------



## Lipush (Jul 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The same leftist Israeli high court you like so much to lean on, said an interesting thing, not so long ago.
> ...



The high court accepted his point of view, it's it's the officlal decision of the high court. You are more than welcome to check for yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


There was never a Palestinian state. Period end of story.


----------



## mememe (Jul 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> You call us Nazis because you don't know us.
> 
> Niether of those quotes are true (except the Golda Meir one).



The quotes are all true; they were verified by few sources. It is also true that Zionist propaganda controlling mechanism is working overtime to discredit or erase them. Ever wondered what CAMERA was set up for? And CAMERA is just one of many of such outlets.

We do not consider all Jews "Nazis". All Zionists are Jews, but not all Jews are Zionists.  Ideology of Zionism is the same as that of Nazism. And Israel was build and is still standing on Zionist ideology.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 22, 2012)

"Near the Jordan River in the northern West Bank is a settlement called Givat Sla'it, established in 2001. It's what's known as an illegal outpostillegal, that is, even according to the laws applied by Israel in the West Bank. 

"The laws require cabinet approval for a new settlement, but approving new settlements after the 1993 Oslo Accord would have been an international embarrassment. 

"Under the Bush administration's 2003 'road map' for peace, Israel committed itself to removing a number of outposts, including Givat Sla'it. *Naturally, it's still there*. 

"This week Ha'aretz reported that the Defense Ministry has now 'contracted an architect to resume construction' at the outpost. 

"This is part of a trend: The Netanyahu government has stopped paying lip service to the idea that the outposts are an aberration. *Instead, it's developing them*."

It's the Occupation, Stupid


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> The high court accepted his point of view, it's it's the officlal decision of the high court. You are more than welcome to check for yourself.


No it isn't!  It's just a report from a committee established by Big Ben, who handpicked the only judge who opposed the Gaza pullout and got the results he wanted.  It was not a decision by the High Court.

I'm sorry, Levy's decision just shows he's a partisan hack with no moral integrity.  It also shows there isn't a single international law that backs up his findings.  In fact, Israel's Foreign Minister in 1967 said the settlements were illegal.



> _Theodor Meron, the foreign ministrys legal adviser in 1967, expressly warned the government in the wake of the Six-Day War that settling civilians in the newly seized territory was a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention._


 Here's a few international laws that say's you and Levy are full of shit:



> _*Security Council Resolution 242* (1967) called for end of conflict and withdrawal of Israeli armed forces from Occupied Palestine.
> 
> *SC Resolution 338* (1973) affirmed the same demand.
> 
> ...


And just as a reminder, here's the GC ruling on your bullshit...



> _*Fourth Geneva's Article 49 states:*
> 
> "Individual or mass forcible transfers, as well as deportations of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power or to that of any other country, occupied or not, are prohibited, regardless of their motive."
> 
> "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."​ _


You are disgusting!  

You people are a cancer to this planet.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The high court accepted his point of view, it's it's the officlal decision of the high court. You are more than welcome to check for yourself.
> ...



It is the Arabs who are a cancer to the planet.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 22, 2012)

It is the fundamentalist Muslims, Christians, Zionists, and secular nationalists, who are the collective cancer on this planet; they don't exist without war, and war will eventually end humanity.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> It is the fundamentalist Muslims, Christians, Zionists, and secular nationalists, who are the collective cancer on this planet; they don't exist without war, and war will eventually end humanity.


I'll bet you tell that to all the girls.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2012)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nice parry.


----------



## mememe (Jul 22, 2012)

Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2012)

mememe said:


> Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ZiVRedU-4]Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube
> ...


Are you trying to convert us Zionsts, Tinmore? What in hell did Moses plan to do after the Israelites escaped from Egypt? Occupy Oklahoma?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Yes that is correct.  They still adore a 7th century pedophile terrorist mass murdering thief, and want to drag the rest of the world back there with them.  To be exact Islam is the cancer of modern Civilization. It is a doctrine that needs to be outlawed in my opinion.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube
> ...


Oh great another fake rabbi.


----------



## mememe (Jul 22, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Oh great another fake rabbi.



Why do you think he is "fake"?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2012)

mememe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great another fake rabbi.
> ...


Maybe it's because he sleeps with the enemy.

Rabbi Yisroel David Weiss | InTheMoment


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Yes that is correct.  They still adore a 7th century pedophile terrorist mass murdering thief, and want to drag the rest of the world back there with them.  To be exact Islam is the cancer of modern Civilization. It is a doctrine that needs to be outlawed in my opinion.


WTF you talkin' 'bout, bitch-boy?  

You wanna go back to the 1st century to claim Israeli land ownership!


----------



## Lipush (Jul 23, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi Weiss Rips the Ideology of Zionism - YouTube
> ...



Moiser! Moiser!!!

 Eeeek. Moiser!


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's a little "message" I received today; what's not to like about such people?:

New reputation!
Hi, you have received -55 reputation points from Roudy.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
I think if you go FUCK YOURSELF, you will have contributed greatly to humanity!

Regards,
Roudy


----------



## mememe (Jul 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Whose "enemy"? Enemy of the Zionists? Well, he is not a Zionist, is he?!

Zionists control all of US and West European media and finances; and predictably their's is the only point of view you are allowed to know.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


You have your Turnspeak points down pat, tomorrow you'll have a quiz on Chairman Mao's Little Red Book. Start cramming.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


Meh, 50 fake, crazy Jews do not represent world Jewry. Sorry to inform you.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Here's a little "message" I received today; what's not to like about such people?:
> 
> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -55 reputation points from Roudy.
> ...


I still think you should go fuck yourself, Golem.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2012)

Roudy said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a little "message" I received today; what's not to like about such people?:
> ...


Did he get caught in the Gearz?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, that suicide bombing and terrorism propaganda is really working for the Palestinians. Look how much progress they've made in these last 65 years.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is correct.  They still adore a 7th century pedophile terrorist mass murdering thief, and want to drag the rest of the world back there with them.  To be exact Islam is the cancer of modern Civilization. It is a doctrine that needs to be outlawed in my opinion.
> ...


Nope. Israel was re established in 1948, and now owns this land.  The rest is all talk and hot air.  It was the Arabs who illegally attacked it then, and continue to do so today. The land never belonged to the Arabs. It was run by the British and prior to that was part of the Ottoman empire for 700 years.  for 700 years.  Out if this collapsed Empire, many Arab countries were formed in fact majority of the land about 98% was given to the Arabs.   Arabs don't like that the Jews got to establish a state on the land of their ancestors?  Well, tough shit.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


Yup, right in there, and without Vaseline!


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


You can tell, mememe's been smoking that dried camel dung hash with her Islamist pimp again.  Heard it pretty powerful and goes straight to the brain. Not that she has any though. 

On the bright side of it, it's "halal".


----------



## Jos (Jul 23, 2012)

72 Islamic virgins vs 1 jewish virgin


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

Jos said:


> 72 Islamic virgins vs 1 jewish virgin


Although the smell is the same, sometimes Jos is a Chos (soundless fart),, and sometimes it's a gooz (fart with loud sound).  This post was pretty much the usual meaningless Chos that comes out of Jos.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 23, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Nope. Israel was re established in 1948, and now owns this land.  The rest is all talk and hot air.  It was the Arabs who illegally attacked it then, and continue to do so today. The land never belonged to the Arabs. It was run by the British and prior to that was part of the Ottoman empire for 700 years.  for 700 years.  Out if this collapsed Empire, many Arab countries were formed in fact majority of the land about 98% was given to the Arabs.   Arabs don't like that the Jews got to establish a state on the land of their ancestors?  Well, tough shit.


You're full of shit, asshole!

Why don't you come down to the 49ner Tavern, so I can tell you in person?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Israel was re established in 1948, and now owns this land.  The rest is all talk and hot air.  It was the Arabs who illegally attacked it then, and continue to do so today. The land never belonged to the Arabs. It was run by the British and prior to that was part of the Ottoman empire for 700 years.  for 700 years.  Out if this collapsed Empire, many Arab countries were formed in fact majority of the land about 98% was given to the Arabs.   Arabs don't like that the Jews got to establish a state on the land of their ancestors?  Well, tough shit.
> ...



Actually, Roudy is right, except that it's not 98%, but well over 99%.  Over 99% of the collapsed Ottoman Empire went to Arabs, who never accomplished much with all their land anyway.  Jews bought up most of "Palestine" through the Jewish National Fund.

Please give the exact address of this 49ner Tavern, loinboy.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Jul 23, 2012)

Jos- Funny 'cause it's true. 
Nothing against virgins- whether by choice or circumstances.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Israel was re established in 1948, and now owns this land.  The rest is all talk and hot air.  It was the Arabs who illegally attacked it then, and continue to do so today. The land never belonged to the Arabs. It was run by the British and prior to that was part of the Ottoman empire for 700 years.  for 700 years.  Out if this collapsed Empire, many Arab countries were formed in fact majority of the land about 98% was given to the Arabs.   Arabs don't like that the Jews got to establish a state on the land of their ancestors?  Well, tough shit.
> ...


49er gay bar in Frisco?  BWAHAHAHAHA!  Is that a promise, Arab blowhard?  You goin' to bring all your Moooslime friends with you, groin boy?  

You know how they fight, I remember so many times from my barfighting days, it's always 5 Muslimes against one guy, and even at that they get their asses kicked. Just like it is with Israel. I wonder which has a worse history of being ass kicked cowards, the Arabs or the French?  I think they're pretty close competition. Arab armies gave up fighting other armies a long time ago, so now Muslim idea of fighting is TERRORISM.  Blowing up unsuspecting civilians and children. That's the Muslim "FREAKDOM FIGHTING" way.  Heh heh heh


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Israel was re established in 1948, and now owns this land.  The rest is all talk and hot air.  It was the Arabs who illegally attacked it then, and continue to do so today. The land never belonged to the Arabs. It was run by the British and prior to that was part of the Ottoman empire for 700 years.  for 700 years.  Out if this collapsed Empire, many Arab countries were formed in fact majority of the land about 98% was given to the Arabs.   Arabs don't like that the Jews got to establish a state on the land of their ancestors?  Well, tough shit.
> ...


If you like gay bars like the 49ers may I suggest Moby's Dick. It's a little bigger than Abdul's Dick, the one you currently suck on!


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"This week Ha'aretz reported that the Defense Ministry has now 'contracted an architect to resume construction' at the outpost. "This is part of a trend: The Netanyahu government has stopped paying lip service to the idea that the outposts are an aberration. Instead, it's developing them." prospect.org_


Prospect may have to beat it in their heads that palistanian settler outposts don't preclude jewish construction activity, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the resolution 242 is "occupied palestine" ever mentioned?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



Don't you know they make up shit as they go along?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Jul 24, 2012)

There is nothing "illegal" about Iran's nuclear program. According to hundreds of AIEA inspectors, their nuclear program is  not producing nuclear WMDs- AS IS ISRAEL!

By Yossi Melman and Dan Raviv
Published July 22, 2012, issue of July 27, 2012.


We discovered recently that Israeli intelligence operatives have been active inside Iran, engaged in secret and dangerous missions aimed at stopping that country&#8217;s nuclear program. Although no Israeli government spokesman has confirmed such activities, our sources say that Israelis &#8212; not Iranian dissidents or other paid mercenaries &#8212; carried out the assassinations of at least four nuclear scientists in Tehran over the past three years.

Read more: Mossad Tries To Avoid Entangling Iran Jews


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> There is nothing "illegal" about Iran's nuclear program. According to hundreds of AIEA inspectors, their nuclear program is  not producing nuclear WMDs- AS IS ISRAEL!
> 
> By Yossi Melman and Dan Raviv
> Published July 22, 2012, issue of July 27, 2012.
> ...


Will Iran welcome this report? The maps are good too!

Iran Nuclear Talks Continue Softly, Softly While Hopes Fade


----------



## mememe (Jul 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



??????


----------



## mememe (Jul 24, 2012)

Roudy said:


> You can tell, mememe's been smoking



Please, answer these:

1. Name people who control Western mainstream media outlets;
2. Name 9 families who control the Federal Reserve;
3. Name members of the Bilderberg club.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


What's puzzling you, Tinkerbell?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell, mememe's been smoking
> ...


Gimmee a hint. Are they Joooos?


----------



## mememe (Jul 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The workings of your mind.


----------



## mememe (Jul 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What "hint" has to do with anything?

Please,

1. Name people who control Western mainstream media outlets;
2. Name 9 families who control the Federal Reserve;
3. Name members of the Bilderberg club.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Why don't you answer those 3 questions, right after you write the latest chapter of Mein Kampf.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


I really don't have the inclination to look up those answers, but I think the Fed people could be family. Distant relatives but still family.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


Look it up on stormfront, ya Nazi piece of trailor trash shit.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> There is nothing "illegal" about Iran's nuclear program. According to hundreds of AIEA inspectors, their nuclear program is  not producing nuclear WMDs- AS IS ISRAEL!
> 
> By Yossi Melman and Dan Raviv
> Published July 22, 2012, issue of July 27, 2012.
> ...


Who is "we". You and the Arabic speaking voices in your empty skull?  Ha ha ha!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2012)

Roudy said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing "illegal" about Iran's nuclear program. According to hundreds of AIEA inspectors, their nuclear program is  not producing nuclear WMDs- AS IS ISRAEL!
> ...


*How about Pinhas Lavon and Jonathan Pollard?*

"When the scandal remembered in Israel as the Lavon Affair &#8212; named for Defense Minister Pinhas Lavon &#8212; erupted in 1954, Israeli intelligence chiefs finally realized that the consequences of being caught were far worse when Jews living in the target country were used as agents. 

"*Two Egyptian Jews were hanged* and four others sentenced to long prison terms after their espionage cell was caught carrying out bombings and other sabotage meant to embarrass Egypt&#8217;s president, Gamal Abdel Nasser.

"Thirty years later, when Jonathan Pollard, an American civilian working for United States Navy intelligence, volunteered to supply secret documents to Israel, the Mossad protocol dictated that he should be turned down. *Use an American Jew, in his own country, to spy for Israel?* That was against the rules.

"Pollard&#8217;s offer was accepted, however, by an agency within the intelligence community that was willing to break the unwritten but ironclad regulations. Rafi Eitan &#8212; an unusually innovative covert operative whose long career included capturing Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann in Argentina in 1960 &#8212; welcomed Pollard into the world of espionage, paid him and asked for many secrets that the spy then willingly acquired.

"Of course, when Pollard was arrested in late 1985, the damage to relations between the United States and Israel was significant, *and so were the suspicions cast by the FBI and other agencies on many Jews who worked for the United States government &#8212;* especially if they worked in defense or intelligence."

Mossad Tries To Avoid Entangling Iran Jews

Using an American Jew in his own country to spy for Israel...is that kosher or some more Hebrew echoes bouncing around your empty skull?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...



Pollard has received a life sentence, and is paying for his crime.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And Bibi wants him pardoned.
Do you agree?

What about Lawrence Franklin and AIPAC?

"The Lawrence Franklin espionage scandal (also known as the AIPAC espionage scandal) refers to Lawrence Franklin's scandal of passing classified documents regarding United States policy towards Iran to Israel through American Israel Public Affairs Committee ("AIPAC"). 

"Franklin, a former United States Department of Defense employee, pled guilty to several espionage-related charges and was sentenced in January 2006 to nearly 13 years of prison which was later reduced to ten months house arrest. 

"Franklin passed information to AIPAC policy director Steven Rosen and AIPAC senior Iran analyst Keith Weissman who later were fired by AIPAC. They were later indicted for illegally conspiring to gather and disclose classified national security information to Israel.[1] The case against them eventually was dismissed."

Lawrence Franklin espionage scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mememe (Aug 1, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Because I want YOU to answer them.


----------



## mememe (Aug 1, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





Don't lie


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 1, 2012)

Pollard's new BFF is Bernie Madoff.
(Normally, I'd post a picture of the two of them enjoying some quality time, but this format precludes such things- at least, for me.)

People claiming to be followers of Judaism have been advocating for Pollard's release. Even criticising US for imprisoning him- as though it were an act of "anti-Semitism" or something.

I could go on , but suffice to say that Pollard should have been put to death, but he was able to plea-bargain that away. Now, he's trying to get a "do-over"! Typical. Never trust such people!

PS- Don't forget that other bastard, Marc     , who sold arms to Iran, and was able to buy a "pardon" from Clinton. Which, btw, was petitioned for by the racist Eric Holder, the current pretender to the office of US AG.


----------



## mememe (Aug 1, 2012)

Roudy said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Why are you afraid to answer these simple questions?

I am not asking you to FORGE the answers; I am asking you to answer my questions TRUTHFULLY. 

Are you opposed to the truth?


----------



## CMike (Aug 1, 2012)

The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.

What are the Arabs who have sworn Israel's destruction going to do for the peace process.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


It's referred to in the resolution as the "occupied territories", but it is regarding the same patch of land.  Just because they don't use the particular word "Palestine", it doesn't negate the arab population's inalienable land rights to that area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.
> 
> What are the Arabs who have sworn Israel's destruction going to do for the peace process.


No one is asking Israel to surrender it's country.  They're asking Israel to respect international law and get the fuck off land that isn't their's to begin with.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Pollard's new BFF is Bernie Madoff.
> (Normally, I'd post a picture of the two of them enjoying some quality time, but this format precludes such things- at least, for me.)
> 
> People claiming to be followers of Judaism have been advocating for Pollard's release. Even criticising US for imprisoning him- as though it were an act of "anti-Semitism" or something.
> ...


*I think the word is chutzpah*

"Our sources tell us that FBI counter Intel agents are ordered not to open espionage investigation cases on high government officials because they simply will not prosecute them.

"The Israelis are ahead of the curve. They were smart enough to know that there would be loyal American government security people would attempt from time to time to break up some of the top penetration networks. 

"*They made sure that these investigations would go nowhere*.

"That&#8217;s right folks, foreign terrorists don&#8217;t have the juice to block their prosecutions but an enemy force right here called Israel that we financially subsidize does.  And still they demand that our own people on the public payroll assist them.  I think the word the use for it is &#8216;hutzpah&#8217;!"

Phil Giraldi Spills Beans on Israeli Espionage in America | Veterans Today


----------



## CMike (Aug 1, 2012)

loinboy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.
> ...



It is Israel's land. Those arab settelers are occupying that land. They should move back to their home country of Jordan.

The arab leadership has repeatedly stated that their goal is the destruction of Israel.

Israel is a tiny sliver of land. It is about the size of NJ with the arab countries about the size of the US.

If the arab countries, truely cared about them, they would welcome them into their country, and Jordan should welcome them home.

However, the arab leadership's stated goal is the destruction of Israel. Israel should not help them accomplish this goal.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Wrong.  Those people have been living there for generations.  They are not settlers.  Furthermore, there isn't a single country on this planet that recognizes Israel's right to that land. And they never will.  Because doing so would be the equivalent of saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2012)

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the resolution 242 is "occupied palestine" ever mentioned?
> ...


A land without a name, a "people" that never existed, but all of that doesn't matter...JIHAD!  Sounds like a Hollywood plot.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > Pollard's new BFF is Bernie Madoff.
> ...


Didn't we tell you before to shove that "Phil Giraldi" anti semtic shit up your Mohammad?  

Nazi Palestine Continues Its Jihad Against The Jews While Pretending To Be For*Peace

Isn&#8217;t it so quite the obvious that the Palestinian cause is nothing more than a big fraud?* What the leaders of the Palestinian government have done is purposely trying to have it both ways ever since they had come about.* They are still using American tax payer money to fund their own front groups of hate who smear Israel of being behind 9/11 among other things, compare Israel to Nazi Germany even though one of the biggest supporters of Nazi Germany was the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem during World War II.

Here is a list of front groups the Palestinian Authority, that&#8217;s right the &#8220;moderate&#8221; Palestinian Authority is funding through a number of front groups:

Council for the National Interest: This is led by former Congressman Paul Findley, along with also Philip Giraldi.* Very scary anti-Semites who have been very active on promoting anti-Semitic propaganda on the Internet.* Giraldi, especially is ten times scarier than Findley, as he has intelligence background in the CIA, which makes one wonder why the CIA allows a &#8220;moderate&#8221; Palestinian Authority to receive so much of America&#8217;s own tax money for all this time.* Findley is*a known supporter of the Palestine Liberation Organization, a group led by the late Yasser Arafat, now by*Mahmoud Abbas who runs the Palestinian Authority.

If Americans Knew: Another front group organized by Findley and the Palestinian Authority, it&#8217;s purpose is purely to promote propaganda.

VeteransToday.com: An anti-Semitic website run by Gordon Duff who is a proponent of Findley and Giraldi&#8217;s wicked ideas of how 9/11 was done by Israel.* Duff also doesn&#8217;t mind not just receiving support from the Palestinian Authority, but also from the governments of Russia, Iran and Pakistan, where Hamid Gul, a former Pakistani ISI leader is a columnist.* He also has connections with anti-Semites like Eric May who purposely use the Internet to forment 9/11 &#8220;Truth&#8221; propaganda that doesn&#8217;t make sense and cannot be proven; along with also European holocaust deniers like Ernst Zundel.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.
> 
> What are the Arabs who have sworn Israel's destruction going to do for the peace process.


Iran is getting slapped with sanction after sanction while both Obama and Romney state their support of Israel if it strikes Iran's nuke sites, Syria (One of Israel's main enemies) has slaughtered more than 18,000 of its own people so far, Egypt is turning into an Islamist shithole, Palestinians in Gaza are led by Hamas - a terrorist organization who openly supported Bin Laden's cause and wept for him when he was killed by US forces....and the IslamoNazi worshipping morons on this board think that somehow "Israel is loosing the public relations battle"?!

Ha ha ha!


----------



## CMike (Aug 1, 2012)

loinboy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Poland didn't invade Germany.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 1, 2012)

Roudy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.
> ...



It's true that right now Israel is holding all the cards.  But Obama is really no friend of Israel, and if he wins the election, G-d forbid, he will show his true colors.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> Poland didn't invade Germany.


And neither have the Palestinian's.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2012)

CMike said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Palestine didn't invade Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


*What proof can you offer that Giraldi's an anti-Semite?*

"Giraldi was employed by the CIA for eighteen years working in Turkey, Italy, Germany, and Spain and is fluent in Turkish, Italian, German, and Spanish.[2]

"Since 1992 Giraldi has consulted for several Fortune 500 corporate clients. President of San Marco International, an international security management and risk assessment consulting firm and a partner in Cannistraro Associates, another security consultancy.[3] 

"Giraldi has written columns on terrorism, intelligence, and security issues for The American Conservative magazine, Huffington Post, and Antiwar.com and op-ed pieces for the Hearst Newspaper chain. 

"He has been interviewed by Good Morning America, 60 Minutes, MSNBC, *Fox News Channel*, National Public Radio, the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, the British Broadcasting Corporation, al-Jazeera, al-Arabiya and other outlets.[2] During the 2008 presidential primaries, Giraldi served as a foreign policy adviser to Ron Paul..."

Philip Giraldi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Still constipated, Moses?*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The leftists consider Israel not surrendering its country to be giving the peace process the finger.
> ...


The AIPAC antidote?
Heeeeeere's Phil.......

*"There are about 50 countries* in the world that have the capability to produce a nuclear weapon if they chose to do so, making Iran far from unique but for its persistence as a thorn in the side of Israel and Israel&#8217;s powerful lobby in the United States. 

"In other words, Iran does not have to actually produce a nuclear weapon for it to be subject to attack by either Israel or the United States. *It only has to continue to be an irritant for Israel*.

"The new threat of war takes the Bush doctrine of preemption to a whole new level. 

"Some sources in the Obama administration are anonymously warning that war with Iran is nearly certain and are *predicting it to break out in late summer*. That would be just before the presidential election, a time in which Obama will be..."

AIPAC Declares War by Philip Giraldi -- Antiwar.com

Why are Hasbara Hacks always ready to shed other people's blood?
Is it for money or g-d?


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 2, 2012)

You have given reasons why you think Israel should be losing public support, but not how. I personally don't see how they are losing it, but are in fact gaining in public support. The amount of money spent by church groups in the United States in support of Israel via tourism and product purchasing seems to actually be increasing. Until that changes, particularly that within the US military and government, where even whispers of being a non-Israeli supporter can bring wrath, I don't see support waining, regardless the administration at the helm.


----------



## CMike (Aug 2, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Palestine never existed.

It was a British colony. Before that it was part of the ottoman empire.

The Arab settelers there are jordanian .


In 1948 the Arab countries invaded Israel. They lost.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Here ya go Tinmore. See if anything here is pertinent to your claims about Palestine/Israel history.

Palestine


----------



## mememe (Aug 2, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> but are in fact gaining in public support.



Where and among whom?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



What's new?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Well for starters he's in bed with a bunch of anit semetic assholes like himself who write articles that Israel did 9-11.  Did you read what I posted, douchebag?  

Here it is again, a favorite website that scum like you posts from regularly. An anti semitic website that deceptively uses veteran's name to deceive people:

"VeteransToday.com: An anti-Semitic website run by Gordon Duff who is a proponent of Findley and Giraldi&#8217;s wicked ideas of how 9/11 was done by Israel.* Duff also doesn&#8217;t mind not just receiving support from the Palestinian Authority, but also from the governments of Russia, Iran and Pakistan, where Hamid Gul, a former Pakistani ISI leader is a columnist.* He also has connections with anti-Semites like Eric May who purposely use the Internet to forment 9/11 &#8220;Truth&#8221; propaganda that doesn&#8217;t make sense and cannot be proven; along with also European holocaust deniers like Ernst Zundel."

And perhaps you should read what your up own links say beofre you post them.  Everybody isn't as stoooopid as you are, Abdul:
*
"In 2009 Giraldi wrote that unnamed intelligence sources had told him that a document published by The Times, which allegedly described an Iranian plan to experiment on a "neutron initiator" for an atomic weapon, was in fact a fabrication, which Giraldi speculated was created by the state of Israel. He claimed that Rupert Murdoch publications regularly published false intelligence from the Israeli and sometimes the British government.[9][11] Further disclosures by The Times undermined the document's veracity.[12]
In August, 2010 Giraldi *wrote that unnamed &#8220;sources in the counterintelligence community&#8221; had told him that agents of Israel's Mossad intelligence agency were posing as intelligence agents and visiting Arabs and Muslims in New York and New Jersey. This was allegedly done to help agents gain information about Iran, which they believed would not be forthcoming to known Israeli agents. The Israeli embassy, the United States Department of Justice, and Giraldi all declined to comment for an article on the allegations in the biweekly New York Arab-community newspaper Aramica.[4][13]"


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


More Giraldi garbage from yet another anti semetic website. You just love consuming the shit they feed dirtbags like you on those websites, don't you?


Antiwar.com: Website run by Justin Raimondo who regularly also promotes how Israel was behind 9/11.* Philip Giraldi also hangs around that wicked website as well.* Raimondo is a well known supporter of Ron Paul, along with also the John Birch Society which has been supporting Ron Paul&#8217;s campaign.* Raimondo has also been more than happy to promote propaganda against his own country.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


t Tinmore is giving me a PMS headache and I ain't a woman.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> You have given reasons why you think Israel should be losing public support, but not how. I personally don't see how they are losing it, but are in fact gaining in public support. The amount of money spent by church groups in the United States in support of Israel via tourism and product purchasing seems to actually be increasing. Until that changes, particularly that within the US military and government, where even whispers of being a non-Israeli supporter can bring wrath, I don't see support waining, regardless the administration at the helm.


Maintaining all that trade and commerce doesn't make sense when compared to what the majority world opinion of Israel as that of a pariah state.  Country's are appauled by Israel's contempt and disdain for international law.  And their treatment of the Palestinian's, is just inhuman and barbaric.  Here's what Amnesty International has to say about that...



> _Gaza blockade and humanitarian crisis
> 
> The blockade of the Gaza Strip, in force since June 2007, suffocated the economy and drove people there further into poverty. *Amid continuing health and sanitation problems, poverty and malnutrition, some 80 per cent of Gazans were forced to depend on international humanitarian aid, the flow of which was impeded by the blockade. *Severe shortages fuelled high prices. Most UN reconstruction projects to provide clinics and schools had to be delayed; as a result, some 40,000 Palestinian children eligible to enrol in UN schools in September had to be turned away.
> 
> ...


To collectively punish an entire population of 1.5 million people, is just pure evil.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Did you read *ABOUT* this?

"*About*

Welcome to the new site of Zionist Anti-Communist.  This site is a temporary site from the Old Site.  Reason why, is because there have beeom some allegations that Google.com, owner of Blogger.com is allegedly shutting down anti-Obama blogs, and if you refer as *Barack Obama, as an ultra crypto-Communist candidate*, how further anti-Obama can you get?

This is from your link, Golda.
Google...Blogger...Obama and its all a GIANT conspiracy against Hebrew trolls, right?
Anyone who thinks Wall Street's Boy is a Communist is probably dishonest or stupid enough to believe those who criticize the State of Israel are anti-Semites.

Instead of making vapid accusations against VeteransToday or Antiwar.com link to specific quotes Giraldi's made that prove he's anti-Semitic. Then explain why the CIA considers Israel a bigger threat to US state secrets than Iran and Pakistan. Your minders are becoming alarmed, Hack.

About « Zionism's Survival: Surviving Under The Coming Nazi Regime


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Here's some more "Giraldi garbage" why don't you point out any factual errors or indications of "Antisemitism"

"Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta repeated on Feb. 16 that Iran does not have and is not currently building a nuclear device. Before Christmas, he stated clearly that the 'red line' for the United States is *actual Iranian possession of a nuclear weapon*. Even Israel&#8217;s intelligence services agree that Iran is not building a bomb. "

AIPAC Declares War by Philip Giraldi -- Antiwar.com

Is Leon another anti-Semite?
Why do you defend Israeli theft of US intelligence by smearing Americans who reveal the truth?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 2, 2012)

To collectively punish an entire population of 1.5 million people, is just pure evil.
-----------------
And, it's a crime against humanity.
Which is why the Likudniks don't dare set foot in The Hague.

But, G-d is watching.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 2, 2012)

GeorgePhil to Uber-Zionist Supremacists:
AIPAC Declares War by Philip Giraldi -- Antiwar.com

Is Leon another anti-Semite?
Why do you defend Israeli theft of US intelligence by smearing Americans who reveal the truth?
----------------------------------

They can never justify their NaZionism.
So, they resort to accusations of "anti-Semitism" everytime one points out The Truth about the warmongering Likudniks.

Meanwhile diluting the focus on *real* anti-Semitism (i.e., irrational fear of followers of Judaism/those who are Semitic).


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'll take an anti-Communist, anti-Islamist, pro-America, Zionist site over your bullshit articles from anti-American anti-Semetic sites.  Besides, I'm just quoting *YOUR OWN LINK *from Wikipedia, you fucking moron.  Your Phil Giraldi is a *BULLSHIT ARTIST* that makes money feeding trolls like you with garbage claims like "How Jews did 9-11".


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _Maintaining all that trade and commerce doesn't make sense when compared to what the majority world opinion of Israel as that of a pariah state.  Country's are appauled by Israel's contempt and disdain for international law.  And their treatment of the Palestinian's, is just inhuman and barbaric._


We know, we know, if palistanians don't get their way it's "inhuman" and "barbaric".


loinboy said:


> _Here's what Amnesty International has to say about that... The blockade of the Gaza Strip, in force since June 2007, suffocated the economy and drove people there further into poverty. Amid continuing health and sanitation problems, poverty and malnutrition, some 80 per cent of Gazans were forced to depend on international humanitarian aid, the flow of which was impeded by the blockade. Severe shortages fuelled high prices. Most UN reconstruction projects to provide clinics and schools had to be delayed; as a result, some 40,000 Palestinian children eligible to enrol in UN schools in September had to be turned away._


Amnesty is, indeed, politically correct. That prevented it from mentioning that palistanians rank secong on the international list of welfare kings 'n queens ($7.2 bln. on 2009) after Sudan ($8.9 bln. on 2009), but headwise palistanians get more, than any other in the world. Should we care if they can't afford a second car? Of course, not.


loinboy said:


> _To collectively punish an entire population of 1.5 million people, is just pure evil._


Palistanians should heed Friedrich Nietzsche's advise "If a man wishes to rid himself of a feeeling of unbearable oppression, he may have to take hashish.".


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > You have given reasons why you think Israel should be losing public support, but not how. I personally don't see how they are losing it, but are in fact gaining in public support. The amount of money spent by church groups in the United States in support of Israel via tourism and product purchasing seems to actually be increasing. Until that changes, particularly that within the US military and government, where even whispers of being a non-Israeli supporter can bring wrath, I don't see support waining, regardless the administration at the helm.
> ...


wow, this is just, just...PURE EVIL:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK-Te_33Vcs]Moments Of Gaza -[/ame]

Yep, the far left who claim that Gazas a concentration camp ignores that Gazan cities are just as busy and normal as many other cities around the globe. How can this possibly be that they continue to lie that Gaza is a concentration camp, even when its not?  Yep, this looks like a model that Gazas a concentration camp.  Geeze, people on the Left and also your run of the mill neo-Nazis and white supremacists would often lie to suggest Gazas a concentration camp when its not.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > _Maintaining all that trade and commerce doesn't make sense when compared to what the majority world opinion of Israel as that of a pariah state.  Country's are appauled by Israel's contempt and disdain for international law.  And their treatment of the Palestinian's, is just inhuman and barbaric._
> ...


Lionboy must be smoking belly-button lint.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> GeorgePhil to Uber-Zionist Supremacists:
> AIPAC Declares War by Philip Giraldi -- Antiwar.com
> 
> Is Leon another anti-Semite?
> ...


Zionism does not need to be "justified".  You sound like you're having trouble justifying IslamoNazism and the animals that practice it.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > You have given reasons why you think Israel should be losing public support, but not how. I personally don't see how they are losing it, but are in fact gaining in public support. The amount of money spent by church groups in the United States in support of Israel via tourism and product purchasing seems to actually be increasing. Until that changes, particularly that within the US military and government, where even whispers of being a non-Israeli supporter can bring wrath, I don't see support waining, regardless the administration at the helm.
> ...



Boy, are you gullible!    Gazans live splendidly!  There was an old "I Love Lucy" episode, where Lucy faked being on a hunger strike, to get Ricky to buy her a new dress.  But she sneaked so much food in, that she actually gained weight!  Same exact thing here.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> GeorgePhil to Uber-Zionist Supremacists:
> AIPAC Declares War by Philip Giraldi -- Antiwar.com
> 
> Is Leon another anti-Semite?
> ...


*Here's how Wiki defines Antisemitism:*

"Antisemitism (also spelled anti-semitism or anti-Semitism) is suspicion of, hatred toward, or discrimination against Jews for reasons connected to their Jewish heritage. In a 2005 U.S. governmental report, antisemitism is defined as '*hatred toward Jewsindividually and as a groupthat can be attributed to the Jewish religion and/or ethnicity*.'[1] A person who holds such views is called an 'antisemite'"

Antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In order to defend Israel's crimes her supporters have to deliberately conflate violation of International Law with hatred towards Jewish religion or ethnicity; that's why the apartheid nature of the Jewish state is becoming more obvious with each passing generation, and soon it will vanish from the page of time by its own hand. (Hopefully without any mushroom clouds)


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _In order to defend Israel's crimes her supporters have to deliberately conflate violation of International Law with hatred towards Jewish religion or ethnicity; that's why the apartheid nature of the Jewish state is becoming more obvious with each passing generation, and soon it will vanish from the page of time by its own hand. (Hopefully without any mushroom clouds)_


Drivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _In order to defend Israel's crimes her supporters have to deliberately conflate violation of International Law with hatred towards Jewish religion or ethnicity; that's why the apartheid nature of the Jewish state is becoming more obvious with each passing generation, and soon it will vanish from the page of time by its own hand. (Hopefully without any mushroom clouds)_
> ...


*Fourth Geneva Convention:Section 3:*

"Section III. Occupied territories
Articles 47-78 impose substantial obligations on occupying powers. As well as numerous provisions for the general welfare of the inhabitants of an occupied territory, an occupier may not forcibly deport protected persons, or deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into occupied territory (Art.49)."

But a master drivler like you already knew that...

Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > You have given reasons why you think Israel should be losing public support, but not how. I personally don't see how they are losing it, but are in fact gaining in public support. The amount of money spent by church groups in the United States in support of Israel via tourism and product purchasing seems to actually be increasing. Until that changes, particularly that within the US military and government, where even whispers of being a non-Israeli supporter can bring wrath, I don't see support waining, regardless the administration at the helm.
> ...



In one way you are preaching to the choir. Sure there is international indignation. But, so long as Israel has the support, open and clandestine, of so many in our own country, whether in the arenas of capital, military, politics, and religion, there is not going to be much change. This is a subject that is much deeper than any concern for what the rest of the world thinks. And so long as no one in the world challenges the United States on the issue of Israel, such as the Soviets once did by supplying her enemies with arms, the status quo will remain, or in the long term, become stronger.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your taste runs toward kosher bullshit like Google and Obama combining forces to censor web sites that don't care enough about their readers to run spell check? 

Point out any factual errors in this Giraldi assessment from August 2005:

"In Washington it is hardly a secret that the same people in and around the administration who brought you Iraq are preparing to do the same for Iran. 

"The Pentagon, acting under instructions from Vice President Dick Cheney&#8217;s office, has tasked the United States Strategic Command (STRATCOM) with drawing up a contingency plan to be employed in response to another 9/11-type terrorist attack on the United States. 

"The plan includes a large-scale air assault on Iran employing both conventional and tactical nuclear weapons. Within Iran there are more than 450 major strategic targets, including numerous suspected nuclear-weapons-program development sites. 

"Many of the targets are hardened or are deep underground and could not be taken out by conventional weapons, hence the nuclear option. As in the case of Iraq, the response is not conditional on Iran actually being involved in the act of terrorism directed against the United States. 

*"Several senior Air Force officers* involved in the planning are reportedly appalled at the implications of what they are doing&#8212;that Iran is being set up for an unprovoked nuclear attack&#8212;but no one is prepared to damage his career by posing any objections."

Are those Air Force officers all anti-semites?
Does everyone who objects to AIPAC decrees suffer from hatred of Jewish religion or ethnicity?

Deep Background | The American Conservative

*Is the above source anti-American or Antisemitic.*


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl. So, what's that state the territory of which Israel allegedly "occupies"?


----------



## CMike (Aug 2, 2012)

It's the Arabs occupying Israeli land. 

Their land is Jordan. 





georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


"Area C contains all the Israeli settlements, roads used to access the settlements, buffer zones (near settlements, roads, strategic areas, and Israel), and almost all of the Jordan Valley and the Judean Desert."


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl. So, what's that state the territory of which Israel allegedly "occupies"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> In one way you are preaching to the choir. Sure there is international indignation. But, so long as Israel has the support, open and clandestine, of so many in our own country, whether in the arenas of capital, military, politics, and religion, there is not going to be much change. This is a subject that is much deeper than any concern for what the rest of the world thinks. And so long as no one in the world challenges the United States on the issue of Israel, such as the Soviets once did by supplying her enemies with arms, the status quo will remain, or in the long term, become stronger.


I have to agree with there.  

Sadly, that is the situation we are dealing with currently.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > _In one way you are preaching to the choir. Sure there is international indignation. But, so long as Israel has the support, open and clandestine, of so many in our own country, whether in the arenas of capital, military, politics, and religion, there is not going to be much change. This is a subject that is much deeper than any concern for what the rest of the world thinks. And so long as no one in the world challenges the United States on the issue of Israel, such as the Soviets once did by supplying her enemies with arms, the status quo will remain, or in the long term, become stronger._
> ...


Instead of dealing with getting a life and a job, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> Instead of dealing with getting a life and a job, of course.


Israel won't allow them to.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of dealing with getting a life and a job, of course.
> ...



The abuse excuse.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

CMike said:


> It's the Arabs occupying Israeli land.
> 
> Their land is Jordan.
> 
> ...


*"Part II. - Boundaries*

"A. THE ARAB STATE

*"The area of the Arab State in Western Galilee is bounded on the west by the Mediterranean* and on the north by the frontier of the Lebanon from Ras en Naqura to a point north of Saliha. From there the boundary proceeds southwards, leaving the built-up area of Saliha in the Arab State, to join the southernmost point of this village. 

"Thence it follows the sub-district boundary line to the Acre-Safad main road. From here it follows the western boundary of Kafr-I'nan village until it reaches the Tiberias-Acre Sub-District boundary line, passing *to the west of* the junction of the Acre-Safad and Lubiya-Kafr-I'nan roads. 

"*B. THE JEWISH STATE*

"The north-eastern sector of the Jewish State (Eastern Galilee) is bounded on the north and west by the Lebanese frontier and on the east by the frontiers of Syria and Trans-jordan..." 

"From there the Jewish State extends north-west, following the boundary *described in respect of the Arab State.* 

"The Jewish section of the coastal plain extends from a point between Minat El-Qila and Nabi Yunis in the Gaza Sub-District and includes the towns of Haifa and Tel-Aviv, *leaving Jaffa as an enclave of the Arab State.* 

"The eastern frontier of the Jewish State follows the boundary described in respect of the Arab State..."

The Avalon Project : UN General Assembly Resolution 181

*Both states originally bordered the Mediterranean Sea, right?*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


It's not an excuse, it's a reality.

Let's see you try to live under a belligerant occupation.

Here's what it's like!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QorJMPtz1Fw&feature=related]Shocking Clip: Israeli Checkpoint Cruelty - YouTube[/ame]


Israeli's are fuckin' assholes!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*Ask a Zionist:*

"After Israel conquered the West Bank in 1967, religious Zionists and the Greater Israel movement tried to claim that settlement of the newly conquered lands in what the Jordanians called the West Bank since 1945, and what was historically part of Judea and Samaria, was a central goal of Zionism. 

"But the fact is that even when there was an opportunity for free purchase of land and settlement in the 1920s and 1930s, the Zionist movement did not purchase much land in those areas. Of the territories taken by Israel in 1967, only Jerusalem and perhaps Hebron have real national symbolic significance." 

Zionism and the Creation of Israel - Definition and History

Then tell us what makes you think a "state" is required for a belligerent occupation to occur?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'm just wondering when will you stop shoveling this shit from anti-semetic, anti-American website with deceptive American or patriotic sounding names.  It seems you're too stoooopid to realize that nobody sane is buying your crap.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5UKLRRM2iE]This is what the Palestinian economy looks like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Was that another "Pallywood production"?  How much did it earn at the Arab box office when it came out?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK-Te_33Vcs&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK-Te_33Vcs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You have little credibility when it comes to things sane.
Why don't you find something "un-American" or "Antisemitic" in The American Conservative?

I'm wondering if your handlers know how badly you're confusing US national interest with those of her strategic asset?

Maybe Sharon could give you a few pointers since you've got his current IQ.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, True Americans----isn't it GREAT that Tyler Clary beat the CRAP out of that 7th-placer from Israel to win the gold in the 200 meter backstroke event today?

America first, right? (For Americans, doncha know.)


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of dealing with getting a life and a job, of course.
> ...


Well, they have such great jobs being terrorist shooting rockets at Israeli schools, or blowing up children, or oppressing their own people.  You think these thugs are going to want to actually go to work and make a living?  They're nothing but a mafia and a cancer not only on their own people, but on the entire world.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


right, another site for crazy terrorist worshipping vermin like you with an American or Patriotic sounding name.  Oh look who I found writing article after article for this site?  Yep, non other than anti Semetic dirtbag...drum roll please...PHILIP GIRALDI! 

Philip Giraldi | The American Conservative

Perhaps "your" credibilty lies in the expertise of being on all fours at the local mosque, while the mosquitos are lining up to ride you?!  Bwahahahahahaha!

Now crawl back into your hole before I make you eat even more shit, Moha-MUD!


----------



## Lipush (Aug 3, 2012)

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of dealing with getting a life and a job, of course.
> ...



If they had Jobs and normal lives, they would not have been so busy with terror.

It's Israeli interest more than theirs.

We gave Palestinians jobs here in the south. It has ended badly.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Ahhh, the old "we gave Palestinians jobs" propaganda.

Why would Palestinians have to go to Israel for jobs?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Because it's better for them. They are gaining more money, i guess. 

And why is it propaganda? In my town we gave Palestinians Jobs.

Matter of facts, the Arabs who work in our garden while I'm speaking with you right now, are Palestinians from outside the green line.

The conditions we give them are much better than what they can gain from the area of Hebron. Just sayin'.

My dad gives them a hard time, nonetheless. One of them tried to 'appreciate' me, in a way that was not to my father's liking. He gave him a piece of his mind though. It was inappropriate. They know now that they don't come knocking on our house's doors while my father is not home. It's against our tradition, opening the door for strange men. not to mention THEM.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 3, 2012)

My dad gives them a hard time, nonetheless. One of them tried to 'appreciate' me, in a way that was not to my father's liking. He gave him a piece of his mind though. It was inappropriate. They know now that they don't come knocking on our house's doors while my father is not home. It's against our tradition, opening the door for strange men. not to mention THEM.
------------------------------------
Sounds like a Southern belle from a century ago talking about the field Negroes.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I am not surprised that you are missing my point. Here is a hint.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3JI-axaRF4]Rachel Corrie - Interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Aug 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah. Bring me the NutJob that is Rachel Corrie.

LOL.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There is more truth out of Rachel Corrie than all the liars in your government put together.

Nice deflection from the Issues, though.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*While your credibility comes from being Israel's Retarded Bitch.*
Does your flag flutter a blue Star of David or green $?
Both?

Since you still haven't managed to quote a single line of Phil Giraldi's alleged antisemitic ramblings, I'll make it easier for a stupid hasbara hack like yourself.

Tell us everything you know about Rafi Eitan, Ben-Ami Kadish, and Jonathan Pollard and their roles in spying on the US government; you know...the same government that makes the Jewish state possible?
*
From CBS:*

*"I've been covering Israel's espionage agencies* for almost 20 years, and suddenly this morning (2008) there was a blast from the past  an arrest in what FBI personnel for years had called 'the hunt for Agent X.' 

"American investigators refused to believe Israel's official contention that the Jonathan Pollard affair  running an agent with U.S. Naval Intelligence, *who delivered thousands of secret documents to the Israelis*  was an isolated incident.

"The long memory and long arm of the law finally grabbed Ben-Ami Kadish, whose alleged crimes apparently took place before Pollard was arrested in November 1985. 

"According to prosecutors, Kadish and Pollard were tasked by the same 'handler'  a science attach? at Israel's Consulate-General in New York. That man vanished from the U.S. within hours of Pollard's arrest. Pollard eventually was sentenced to life in prison."

Breaking The "Unwritten Rule" In Israeli Espionage - Couric & Co. - CBS News

Be sure to MOAN loud and long about all the mean ol' antisemitic US corporate media since you're obviously a *synagogue slut *with a rich, kosher dick stuck in every orifice, right?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _*"I've been covering Israel's espionage agencies* for almost 20 years, and suddenly this morning (2008) there was a blast from the past  an arrest in what FBI personnel for years had called 'the hunt for Agent X.'
> Couric!?_


What does Batman have to say?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _*"I've been covering Israel's espionage agencies* for almost 20 years, and suddenly this morning (2008) there was a blast from the past  an arrest in what FBI personnel for years had called 'the hunt for Agent X.'
> ...


Batman is meeting with Philip Giraldi regarding those evil Jooos.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Yep, Terrorist worshipping cocksuckers like George Philip think Israel is a greater threat than Islamic terrorist animals.  What else is new.  Must be something in the water they drink probably.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _*"I've been covering Israel's espionage agencies* for almost 20 years, and suddenly this morning (2008) there was a blast from the past  an arrest in what FBI personnel for years had called 'the hunt for Agent X.'
> ...


Batman says Phil Giraldi should be the next US President, and Jonathan Pollard should die in prison.
What say you, drivel?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Batman says George shouldn't be masturbating to these IslamoNazi wetdreams so much.  Batman also says at US and International airports across the world, when they make everybody take their shoes off and search them from top to bottom, it ain't Jewish or Israeli terrorists they're looking for, it's George's boyfriends at the mosque.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Israel is a much greater threat to the US, just ask any survivor of the USS Liberty.
Any Islamic version of Jonathan Pollard who turned over thousands of secret documents to the Taliban probably wouldn't have John "Songbird" McCain singing for his release from prison, would he?
When are you coming up with a Phil Giraldi quote proving he's antisemitic, when Mitt moves the US embassy to Jerusalem? 

"Philip Giraldi (born c. 1946[1]) is a former counter-terrorism specialist and military intelligence officer of the United States Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) and a columnist and television commentator who is the Executive Director of the Council for the National Interest, a group that advocates for more even handed policies by the U.S. government in the Middle East.[2]"

Philip Giraldi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...





Arabs living in Palestine have been seeking jobs from jews living in Palestine for MANY CENTURIES.   The fact that arabs worked for jews for centuries in Palestine did result in some emnity      Keep in mind-----jews in Jerusalem did depend on jews abroad for support-----so even if they were impoverished they did have a little money----which was usually more than the starving and diseased and neglected arabs of jerusalem had     Such situations lead to hatreds       Your ignorance is fascinating.  As impoverished as the jews of jerusalem were  150 years ago------their children did not starve to death in the gutters as did the children of arab parents.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It has been proven that Philip Giraldi is an IslamoNazi worshipping cocksucker and so are you. He makes money by writing anti semetic, anti Israel articles like how "Jews did 9-11" for scumbags like you.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



For many reasons, I am a staunch supporter of Israel. But I will share with you this one time, that for many of us who have served in the military and intelligence sectors of the United States, it is known that this young lady was not what you say. She was a sweet, intelligent, caring young person, and did not need to die in the manner in which she was killed. So, lest you remind me of my doubts, lets keep your arguments to the broader topic at hand, that Israel still has our support, and should keep it in the face of growing international distain.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Well, imagine that.  It IS part of their culture, to take in strangers.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


How about Pat Tillman?

"Corporal Patrick Daniel 'Pat' Tillman[1] (November 6, 1976 &#8211; April 22, 2004) was an American football player who left his professional career and enlisted in the United States Army in June 2002 in the aftermath of the September 11, 2001, attacks. He joined the Army Rangers and served several tours in combat before he died in the mountains of Afghanistan."

Pat had other ideas about Rachel Corrie since neither was afraid to open their doors to THEM, unlike racist cowards who LOL at heroes.

"This piece from Mary Tillman&#8217;s (Pat's mother) book sums it up well:

    "The article is about Rachel Corrie, the 23 year old peace activist from Olympia, Washington who was crushed to death by an Israeli bulldozer on March 16, 2003, trying to protect the home of a Palestinian doctor and his family.

    "I remember picking up the article from the same spot more than a year ago and asking Pat, 'Who&#8217;s this?'

    "'*That&#8217;s my hero,' Pat said. "She was a stud; she had a lot of guts*.'&#8221;

http://firedoglake.com/2008/08/20/whos-your-hero-pat-tillman-and-rachel-corrie/


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*What's actually been proven* is that the founder of the Jewish state, David Ben-Gurion, favorite expression sums up the racist creed that pathic punks like you swallow like Moses: "It is not important what the Gentiles say, what matters is what Jews do."

"During the 1948 war, Ben-Gurion's view was that '*To the Arabs of the Land of Israel only one function remains -- to run away.*' 

"The words reflected traditional Zionist attitudes. Chaim Weizmann, the first President of Israel and the most revered Zionist figure, observed casually that the British had informed him that in Palestine 'there are a few hundred thousand Negroes, but that is a matter of no significance.' 

"Weizmann had in turn informed Lord Balfour after World War I that 'the issue known as the Arab problem in Palestine will be of merely local character and, in effect, anyone cognizant of the situation does not consider it a highly significant factor.' 

"Hence displacement of the Arabs and expansion of the Jewish settlement can be pursued with no moral qualms, merely tactical concerns."

Middle East Diplomacy: Continuities and Changes, by Noam Chomsky

*Proving yet again that ALL racist shit clumps, Chump.*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Some of Rachel's first emails from Gaza prove your assessment of her character:

"I have been in Palestine for two weeks and one hour now, and I still have very few words to describe what I see. It is most difficult for me to think about what's going on here when I sit down to write back to the United States. 

"...I don't know if many of the children here have ever existed without *tank-shell holes in their walls* and *the towers of an occupying army *surveying them constantly from the near horizons. 

"I think, although I'm not entirely sure, that even the smallest of these children understand that life is not like this everywhere. 

"An eight-year-old was shot and killed by an Israeli tank two days before I got here, and many of the children murmur his name to me - Ali - or point at the posters of him on the walls."

Rachel's war | World news | The Guardian


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"'Thats my hero,' Pat said. "She was a stud; she had a lot of guts.'_


A rather disturbing sexual charge of the above aside, we may say that burning the US flag doesn't require "a lot of guts", as it turned out it only required a dumb fem and a lighter and ... burn, baby, burn.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 4, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"'Thats my hero,' Pat said. "She was a stud; she had a lot of guts.'_
> ...



Another Israel-first Talking Point/LIE!

Of course, NO ONE can substantiate the NaZionist propaganda that Rachel Corrie "burned an American flag".  (As though that would justify murdering her in cold blood by running over her with a US-made Caterpillar....TWICE.)


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



PS- Note to the lame-of-mind/haters of US peace activists:
This is what a US flag IS:
Flag description: 13 equal horizontal stripes of red (top and bottom) alternating with white; there is a blue rectangle in the upper hoist-side corner bearing 50 small, white, five-pointed stars arranged in nine offset horizontal rows of six stars (top and bottom) alternating with rows of five stars; the 50 stars represent the 50 states, the 13 stripes represent the 13 original colonies; the blue stands for loyalty, devotion, truth, justice, and friendship; red symbolizes courage, zeal, and fervency, while white denotes purity and rectitude of conduct; commonly referred to by its nickname of Old Glory 

Thus, for anyone who truly understands, the US flag is NOT a child's crayon scribbles on a piece of paper. 

AMERICA FIRST! No more vilifying US peace activists MURDERED by IDF slime.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 4, 2012)

Note to anti-Americans:
If you are a citizen of another country, I do not expect you to be an "America-Firster". 

But, if you claim to be a US citizen, yet make fun of True Americans (like Pat Tillman, US HERO) and Rachel Corrie, you are living up to the stereotype of the crypto-Israeli; i.e., that old stereotype which states that no matter where an Israel-firster lives, his/her fealty is always to Israel. 

"Next year in Jerusalem"- what's taking you? So go there already!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"'Thats my hero,' Pat said. "She was a stud; she had a lot of guts.'_
> ...


Rachel never burned an American flag; she did protest US support for the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestine by burning a paper replica of Old Glory.

BTW, depending on you choice of location, burning an actual US flag would require CATERPILLAR sized guts (front gate of Fort Hood?)


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> _PS- Note to the lame-of-mind/haters of US peace activists:This is what a US flag IS:_


That should be posted on "peace activist" sites.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl. So, the poor flattop had to make do with burning the "replica" either because she was such an american stud patriot, or because american flags are available in Gazabad by special hamas appointment only for their flag-burning sessions. And, bth., what about that bulldozer replica?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


Post your flag, Poseur.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Post your flag, Poseur._


Will Jolly Roger do?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Most of the people in the Israeli government are scumbags and greedy and fool.

Still, that fact does not make Corrie a saint.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Palestinians'?

I guess my father didn't take it that way, then. There is a boundry that is not to be crossed. We can give them jobs, we even feed them when they ask, but they are not allowed to ask the women of anything more, or hint for anything more. That's just how it is.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Ok fair enough. But in that case, don't point at Corrie as an informative source. I bet that people here will laugh their heads off in case I bring a video of Michael Ben Ari as a source.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Note to anti-Americans:
> If you are a citizen of another country, I do not expect you to be an "America-Firster".
> 
> But, if you claim to be a US citizen, yet make fun of True Americans (like Pat Tillman, US HERO) and Rachel Corrie, you are living up to the stereotype of the crypto-Israeli; i.e., that old stereotype which states that no matter where an Israel-firster lives, his/her fealty is always to Israel.
> ...



Rachel Corrie was filmed burning the USA flag. It was not the Israeli policy she was not loyal to, IMHO. Whether she was loyal or not to the United States, is truely not my concern.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 4, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og3nGlFTb_A]Ben-Ari: Israel Caused "Slaughter" in Africa for Money - YouTube[/ame]

So.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



Michael Ben Ari will stand a better chance at being PM in the next round, considering the lame way that Netanyahu deals with Israel's problems.

But that besides the point.

My point was already made earlier.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Who said she was an informative source? She was simply a young girl sitting on a mound of rubble before a home ready to be bulldozed by Israeli soldiers when she was not just ran over, but backed-up, and ran over again.

Again, I support Israel. But, per the topic of this thread, I do so for reasons that meet the ends of our own national security, and in turn just happens to meet the survival needs of Israel. Both sides of this issue I have often found let emotion, and the willingness to spread disinformation, extremely serving.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



Me assuming the above was due to MR. Tinmore way of speech. I could have been wrong, of course, pardon me if I were.

And anyway, this conflict is about much more than just Corrie or others that died in the name of Ideology. There is a voice of thousands of others that is not heard.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 4, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





> There is a voice of thousands of others that is not heard.



Indeed, and I try to bring them to front.

Is there a problem with my way of speech. I do try to be civil.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



You are being civil, and that I can really respect, no matter the differences in our view. However, English is not my mother tongue and sometimes I have a difficulty understanding the grammer and way of speech. I do try doing my best, though.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



I may or may not agree with your position per the topic of this thread, but I understand you just fine. Present whatever you want. You are doing just fine.

No anger here.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 4, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I understand. American colloquialisms can be difficult to understand. Just ask if you have a question.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I don't feel bad about it. I would have if you've been a fluent Hebrew speaker.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Goodness. You would think we were a topic in the "Clean Zone." Group hug!


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

Incorrect.

She brilliantly put herself in front of an armored bulldozer that had very little visibility and got run over.



She got what she deserved. 





SayMyName said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> She brilliantly put herself in front of an armored bulldozer that had very little visibility and got run over.
> 
> ...



As I have said about the emotion from both sides, and disinformation... For over an hour the bulldozer waited there, with her before the house to be bulldozered. It is in official IDF transcripts that she wore a bright orange safety vest to be visible. She stood on a mound of dirt above the blade and in direct view of the driver. IDF regulations even require personnel on the ground to visibly direct house demolition. In this case, they were supposedly "preoccuppied." Then it moved. Then it backed up. Then it ran over her again.

Again, I support Israel. I will, however, support no disinformation from either side.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 4, 2012)

Say My Name:

Again, I support Israel.
----------------------------------
Beyond supporting Israel's right to exist, what else do you mean by the above?


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Say My Name:
> 
> Again, I support Israel.
> ----------------------------------
> Beyond supporting Israel's right to exist, what else do you mean by the above?



That's the spirit.


----------



## eots (Aug 4, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7kTxNuih8E&feature=relmfu]Crazy Woman, Satan Yeller, and others harass pro-israel group in San francisco - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Incorrect.
> ...


Have you see an armored bulldozer? The driver  can see very little.


Someone is supposed to help the driver direct, however, I doubt that person expected some retard to move in front of the bulldozer.


I would like to see your source please that the driver intentionally drove over her again?


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Don't be lazy. Google the IDF report yourself. They claim debris fell on her. That was the cause of death. The photo itself of her embedded on the ground shows she was ran over.

Come on, Mike. We support Israel. It is in our interests. We don't need the Israelis or any of our friends in the international community to think we are what they already think we are...fat, uneducated, and lazy.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


Feel free to SHIT on George's flag:


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

You are making the accusation. Please back it up.

A retard intentionally stepped in front of an armored bulldozer.

The driver didn't see her and she got run over.

Can you show anything different?


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> You are making the accusation. Please back it up.
> 
> A retard intentionally stepped in front of an armored bulldozer.
> 
> ...



Sure, Mike. Just for you. Below is a link to photos  that show Rachel just before she was killed. As you can see, she is clearly visible.

Let's not let Israel supporters like you and I get off topic of this thread and allow all those who come on to read, then have doubts about whether we should continue to support that nation, since it is in our interest. Best we stay to the original topic. Whatcha think?

Photostory: Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > You are making the accusation. Please back it up.
> ...


Electronic intifada?  Pffffttttt!


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



I thought that, too, actually


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




The pictures of Rachel speak for themselves. They were supplied by British citizens. Remember, lets not allow our friends overseas continue to believe what they already believe, that we are fat, uneducated, and no longer deserve our place. We need to keep our place as being able to say we support Israel because it is in our best interest. Tolerate no disinformation from either side. Be above it.


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

No they don't.

Electronic intifada??  That's the source ? 

It has no accountability.

It has no clear facial picture.

It just shows a picture of a girl wearing a red jacket near a bulldozer.

It can be any girl, anywhere. , next to any bulldozer?


Any legitimate source ?

Why are you using clearly not legitimate sources?


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

You are writing about not believing disinformation   However, you are relying on a web site called electronic intifada whose clear mission is to spread disinformation .


Why?


wh





SayMyName said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


Rachel got in the way of a bulldozer that was trying to level a Pali terrorist rathole, and unfortunately the driver did not see her. These dozers have so much armor and protection, that the drivers can hardly see anything. The Palestinians encouraged her to do this, knowing well they could propagandize her death to the terrorist appeasing media. Even after the dozer had hit her, she was alive, her wounds were not fatal had the Palestinians chosen to keep her alive instead of sacrificing her for their cause. Rachel was a naive and somewhat mentally ill person that the Palestinians and ISM took advantage of.

That's the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> You are writing about not believing disinformation   However, you are relying on a web site called electronic intifada whose clear mission is to spread disinformation .
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


Beware the wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

Rachel Corrie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Military investigation



On June 26, 2003, the Jerusalem Post quoted an Israeli military spokesman as saying that Corrie had not been run over and that the operator had not seen her:

    "The driver at no point saw or heard Corrie. She was standing behind debris which obstructed the view of the driver and the driver had a very limited field of vision due to the protective cage he was working in... The driver and his commanders were interrogated extensively over a long period of time with the use of polygraph tests and video evidence. 

They had no knowledge that she was standing in the path of the tractor. An autopsy of Corrie's body revealed that the cause of death was from falling debris and not from the tractor physically rolling over her. It was a tragic accident that never should have happened."

The Israeli army's report [seen by The Guardian], said:

    The army was searching for explosives in the border zone when Corrie was "struck as she stood behind a mound of earth that was created by an engineering vehicle operating in the area and she was hidden from the view of the vehicle's operator who continued with his work. Corrie was struck by dirt and a slab of concrete resulting in her death ... 

The finding of the operational investigations shows that Rachel Corrie was not run over by an engineering vehicle but rather was struck by a hard object, most probably a slab of concrete which was moved or slid down while the mound of earth which she was standing behind was moved," (The Guardian, April 14, 2003).[35]_

Below is a link to an armored bulldozer. The field of view is clearly is obstructed.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b2/D9R-pic0010.jpg/250px-D9R-pic0010.jpg


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

You guys are killing our cause. Can I convince you to start a thread on Rachel Corrie instead of showing all the clickers watching this thread how those that support Israel are fighting amongst themselves. Israel has enough problems looking good without you drawing attention to her mistakes with stories like this one.

So, per the thread, can you come up with ideas that refute the premise of this thread. I believe it is in our interest to support Israel. Let's not let this continue to fester before watching eyes, reaffirming what so many overseas already believe about us, that we are fat, uneducated, a nation of sick, and undeserving to any longer be a world power. Most people who don't know the case about Rachel Corrie, but first learn of it, come away with anything but a feeling that Israel was wrong.

Don't give up the ball so easily. Notice how they are letting us fight it out on this topic without saying anything? Goodness gracious. You are even convincing me.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> You guys are killing our cause. Can I convince you to start a thread on Rachel Corrie instead of showing all the clickers watching this thread how those that support Israel are fighting amongst themselves. Israel has enough problems looking good without you drawing attention to her mistakes with stories like this one.
> 
> So, per the thread, can you come up with ideas that refute the premise of this thread. I believe it is in our interest to support Israel. Let's not let this continue to fester before watching eyes, reaffirming what so many overseas already believe about us, that we are fat, uneducated, a nation of sick, and undeserving to any longer be a world power. Most people who don't know the case about Rachel Corrie, but first learn of it, come away with anything but a feeling that Israel was wrong.
> 
> Don't give up the ball so easily. Notice how they are letting us fight it out on this topic without saying anything? Goodness gracious. You are even convincing me.


Beware of draculas in priest's clothing.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are killing our cause. Can I convince you to start a thread on Rachel Corrie instead of showing all the clickers watching this thread how those that support Israel are fighting amongst themselves. Israel has enough problems looking good without you drawing attention to her mistakes with stories like this one.
> ...



Ahhh, come on, Roudy, you can do better than that. Surely you have something to say in support of Israel that refutes the thesis of this thread other than nefarious mutterings. One for the team!


----------



## CMike (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think she is worth a thread.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > You are writing about not believing disinformation   However, you are relying on a web site called electronic intifada whose clear mission is to spread disinformation .
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are killing our cause. Can I convince you to start a thread on Rachel Corrie instead of showing all the clickers watching this thread how those that support Israel are fighting amongst themselves. Israel has enough problems looking good without you drawing attention to her mistakes with stories like this one.
> ...


Uh huh, uh huh.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


Which team is that?  The electronic intifada team?  Or how about the Hamas Charter team?  You crack me up. You seem to not realize that you just gave yourself away. Please continue, my name is queen Mary what's your's?


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 5, 2012)

CMike said:


> I don't think she is worth a thread.



I think any American life is worth 10,000 of any other. That anyone would cheer the death of an American is beyond contempt, and if in the military, would most likely warrant a Section 8.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think she is worth a thread.
> ...


You've been watching too many MASH marathons. The term "Section 8" is an old WWII regulation that was used to discharge psychos and perverts.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



That's right. It was. Now it is Chapter 5. 

Besides. I don't watch MASH or much television. Too much trash out of Hollywood. Would you like to comment on the thesis of this thread? I personally believe that we should continue to support Israel. It is in our national security interest. We will just have to agree to disagree on the issue of Rachel Corrie's death.


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think she is worth a thread.
> ...



Just because she was born in America doesn't make her an American IMO.


She was a terrorist supporter. She got what she deserved. She was  killed because of her own stupidity and in support of arab terrorists.


I also question what team you are on when you rely on electronic intifada for yor information.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

CMike said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Rachel Corrie was a terrorist PROTESTER.

Anyone who buys into the NaZionist propagandistic Talking Points about a US citizen who was sadistically crushed to death by TWO IDF twerps hiding inside a US-made Caterpillar is an Israel-Firster  not an America-Firster.

Next I suppose you're going to regurgitate the other Talking Points - such as "she was protecting terrorist gun-running tunnels".

Don't wait til next year- GO TO JERUSALEM NOW! What's keeping you?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



ALOT more Americans were killed by Muslims/Arabs than this Corrie girl.  Why don't you fly to the West Bank, and celebrate 9/11 with the Palestinians?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Would you agree that any group that kills Americans should face the consequences of retribution?

Or, is it OK when IDF slime do it?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...



That IDF slime, as you put it, show more bravery fighting the Arab savages in one day, than you've probably shown in your whole life.  And anyone who thinks that Israeli soldiers would purposely kill an American, has probably never been to Israel, and doesn't know how much Israelis worship America.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



You don't know what I've done in my whole life, and it's got NOTHING to do with the sadistic crushing to death of my fellow American, Rachael Corrie.

For you to stand up for and defend her MURDERERS- whose names you don't even know, because they are in hiding tells me all I need to know about your loyalties.

You are obviously and Israel-Firster, and all I can ask is: Why the funk aren't you in Israel?

PS- I don't think you want to get into the purposeful murder of Americans by Israelis- hell, they even shot a poor Jewish American girl last year!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...



It is a shame that our government cares more about Israel than its own people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...



They didn't see her.  Israelis worship anything that has to do with America.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 5, 2012)

There are bulldozers and cranes outside my house right now.  They are humongous.  Have you personally investigated the incident?  Do you cry the same crocodile tears for the servicemen of the USS Cole?


----------



## Acalepha (Aug 5, 2012)

Nuff said


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 5, 2012)

Practically every product in Israel and many signs in Israel say, "Just like in America".  They've adopted many American words, and like to call themselves "a little America".


----------



## Roudy (Aug 5, 2012)

Acalepha said:


> Nuff said


Really?  

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


Depends who. If a terrorist or terrorist supporter is killed they should get a BIG cash reward.


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

You are obviously an Arab terrorist firster.


Why aren't you in an Iranian terror training camp?





MrAlwaysRight said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

Acalepha said:


> Nuff said



You are an idiot.

Nuf said.


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Electronic intifada said so.

That's good enough for the Arab terrorist supporters.


----------



## ima (Aug 5, 2012)

Acalepha said:


> Nazis are to Germans what Zionists are to Jews, Nuff said



So you're saying that most Germans are Nazis?


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

Acalepha said:


> Nuff said


We'll play your silly game. Explain that remark.


----------



## CMike (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



A friend of yours was on TV yanno.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go]Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## straight_ahead (Aug 6, 2012)

I will tell you the real reasons that Israel loses the PR war:


1) Most countries are chicken shit and are afraid of the brainwashed bloodthirsty lunatic arabs.  They don't want to be targets.  So they claim to believe any bullshit the arabs make up.  Even though they secretly know the truth.

2) The media are made up of radical liberals whose number one mantra is they hate the United States.  Inside and outside the US.  Not the touchy feely Oprah US but the real US that can and has come to greatness and riches while much of the rest of the world is mired in poverty and tragedy due to their own stupidity.  The US supports Israel.  So they are hated by the arabs. The enemy of my enemy is my friend.  Even though the radical religious arabs are everything that the liberal media should hate their hatred of the US trumps that so they pander to the arabs.  And despite everyone's denials the media shapes minds.  Especially weak minds.


----------



## mememe (Aug 6, 2012)

CMike said:


> Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.



Apparently, Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism, but uses its FORM to mimic it.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 6, 2012)

mememe said:


> _Apparently, Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism, but uses its FORM to mimic it._


Drivel.


----------



## CMike (Aug 6, 2012)

mememe said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.
> ...



No idea what you are talking about.


----------



## mememe (Aug 6, 2012)

CMike said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Zionism is a MILITANT RACIST POLITICAL IDEOLOGY that uses some Judaic claims to give itself legitimacy as a "representative of all Jews".

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...6YDQDg&usg=AFQjCNHJ7L_wSLQoqWgi1X9tvzleKpwErg


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 6, 2012)

mememe said:


> _Zionism is a MILITANT RACIST POLITICAL IDEOLOGY that uses some Judaic claims to give itself legitimacy as a "representative of all Jews"._


Funny. And who gave those clowns a mandate to speak for all jews?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 6, 2012)

Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.
---------------------------
Which part of the Torah says that?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 6, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.
> ---------------------------
> Which part of the Torah says that?



G-d speaking to Abraham:
(Genesis 17:8)  "And I will give unto thee, and to thy seed after thee, the land of their sojournings, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession, and I will be their G-d."


----------



## mememe (Aug 6, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.
> ...



And?..

Talk to them:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sYDwDg&usg=AFQjCNHwYQDA6ymxGFRJulC1YJeetajdag

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sYDwDg&usg=AFQjCNGQ6yCcnjotUk8IbFPBSt_2VuBoTQ


----------



## CMike (Aug 6, 2012)

Crazies.

Israel is part of almost every Jewish prayer.





mememe said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


----------



## mememe (Aug 6, 2012)

CMike said:


> Crazies.
> 
> Israel is part of almost every Jewish prayer.



Of course. Anything contrary to Zionist ideology must be "crazy".


Did I miss all-Jewish referendum on "prayer for Israel"?


----------



## VirtualEman (Aug 6, 2012)

mememe said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Crazies.
> ...



Israel Uber Alles!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Israel and Zionism are a core part of Judaism.
> ---------------------------
> Which part of the Torah says that?


It's even in your Koran, mr always an asshole.


----------



## ima (Aug 7, 2012)

mememe said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Lots of Jews don't agree with Israel and aren't zionists.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2012)

ima said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Then they be ex-Jews, wouldn't ya think?


----------



## mememe (Aug 7, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



And who decides on that? Zionists?


----------



## ima (Aug 7, 2012)

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



(from wiki) Zionism (Hebrew: &#1510;&#1497;&#1493;&#1504;&#1493;&#1514;*, Tsiyonut) is a form of nationalism of Jews and Jewish culture that supports a Jewish nation state in territory defined as the Land of Israel. 


So you can be a Jew and be against the state of Israel. Aren't some Hassids like that?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2012)

ima said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




you are amazingly ignorant


----------



## ima (Aug 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



And you are amazingly old.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8]85 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > mememe
> ...


----------



## mememe (Aug 7, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight

please, can you correct a quote?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 7, 2012)

mememe said:


> MrAlwaysRight
> 
> please, can you correct a quote?



I'd be happy to, but I don't understand what you mean!


----------



## mememe (Aug 7, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight
> ...



The words on your quote that look like attributed to me are not mine.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 7, 2012)

mememe said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Sorry that it wasn't clear; I've highlighted the original , and added screen names for everyone's reading pleasure.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Culturally debased people typically consider illness, old age or any physical afflction
an issue that can be USED to mock people.     The more debased the person---the more 
he resorts to such vulgar expression.   Some whole societies are noted for that level of barbarism.    Phylogenetically----it recapitulates the behavior of APES


----------



## ima (Aug 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You're so old, you're more like a turtle!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 7, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You won't recognize the truth when it twists your head off and pisses in it.

"The Israeli Army are attempting to dishonour her memory by claiming that Rachel was killed accidentally when she ran in front of the bulldozer. Eye-witnesses to the murder insist that this is totally untrue. Rachel was sitting in the path of the bulldozer as it advanced towards her. 

"When the bulldozer refused to stop or turn aside she climbed up onto the mound of dirt and rubble being gathered in front of it wearing a fluorescent jacket *to look directly at the driver who kept on advancing.* 

"The bulldozer continued to advance so that she was pulled under the pile of dirt and rubble. After she had disappeared from view the driver kept advancing until the bulldozer was completely on top of her. *The driver did not lift the bulldozer blade and so she was crushed beneath it*. Then the driver backed off and the seven other ISM activists taking part in the action rushed to dig out her body. An ambulance rushed her to A-Najar hospital where she died.

The heroic Jew driving the 'dozer didn't lift his blade when he backed up over Rachel after burying her beneath dirt and rubble. It should happen to mentally retarded shit like you.

That's the Truth.

Photostory: Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist | The Electronic Intifada

*What's your flag, Bitch?*


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



If you believe that story, I have a few bridges to sell you.  If Arabs are eager to sacrifice their own children, they would surely sacrifice a naive American for propoganda purposes.


----------



## Jos (Aug 7, 2012)

Roudy said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Those Bulldozers have a two man crew, the driver and the commander


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2012)

The pictures that the  ISM  initially supplied were proven to be fraudulent-----in that they were not sequential as the ISM had claimed        The actual story is that Rachel stepped aside but stood VERY CLOSE to the advancing bulldozer    As the bulldozer advanced---the mound of earth on which she stood became displaced and she fell into its path  -----there is absolutely NO REASON AT ALL to believe that the driver of the thing would be able to predict that some idiot would KEEP STANDING next to an advancing bulldozer and not move back at least a few feet into safety or even that he could see her .    I live in a city----one of the first things I pounded into the head of my son when he started using buses is   NEVER WALK RIGHT BEHIND ONE OF THEM  even if it is stopped at a red light and NEVER WALK RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEM----even if they are stopped at a red light--------because sometimes they move and the driver may not see you and a bus CANNOT STOP ON A DIME        Rachel Corrie is dead because her mother never taught her basic lessons like   A BULLDOZER cannot stop on a dime-------and don't assume the driver sees you


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 7, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Since September of 2000, Jews have killed 1476 Palestinians children.
Arabs have killed 126 Jewish children.
Maybe you should buy a bridge to reality since its Israel's illegal occupation that's been responsible for all these deaths.

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## CMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps the cowardly Arab terrorists shouldn't hide behind their children.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps the greedy Jews should stop stealing their neighbors land and water.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



OK, but Rachel Corrie was the subject here, and she was American.  Israelis worship all things American.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 7, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Some Israelis more than others:

"The judge, Oded Gershon, admitted proudly in court on Wednesday that he had been a military judge earlier in his career. It remains to be seen whether his potential proclivity toward defense of military policies will influence the final decision in the Corrie case, but the entire process sets an incredibly important precedent."

Corrie lawsuit challenging Israeli impunity | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0cJsAcmCBM&feature=related]Inside Story - Justice for Rachel Corrie? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Aug 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Perhaps the greedy Jews should stop stealing their neighbors land and water.



Perhaps the Arabs should realize that Israel has a right to exist and should care more about the safety of their children than their hatred of Jews.


----------



## CMike (Aug 7, 2012)

I am very glad you used electronic intifada as your source.



It says a lot.




georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## ima (Aug 8, 2012)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the greedy Jews should stop stealing their neighbors land and water.
> ...



It all comes down to this: Israel set itself up in a place they knew would be big trouble, and on top of that didn't bother to negotiate with the occupants of the time and basically declared war on everyone around them. Unless these basic points are dealt with, no peace can be had in the area.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2012)

ima said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Israel is in Israel    India is in India    Kenya is in Kenya     Nigeria is in Nigeria    Sudan is in Sudan         etc etc

   the common denominator of infant throat slitting and raping raped girls and little heads thrown in the gutter-------in all those places is  JIHADISM as a result of invasion by dogs of arabia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the greedy Jews should stop stealing their neighbors land and water.
> ...


Perhaps Israel has a right to exist within the Green Line.
Even that much is suspect since Jews owned about 6% of Mandate Palestine in 1948 yet were "given" 55% by the UN.
When Arabs objections resulted in war, the Jews conquered an additional 15% of land which they still hold today despite prohibitions imposed by the Hague Convention of 1907 and the UN Charter of 1945.
In 1967 the Jews extended their "right to exist" as far as the Jordan River.
At what point does Israel's "right to exist" end, and the right of return for those illegally dispossessed by the Jewish state begin?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Since September of 2000, Jews have killed 1476 Palestinians children. Arabs have killed 126 Jewish children._


Most sure palistanian jihaders are being deeply upset they couldn't murder more of both, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Perhaps the greedy Jews should stop stealing their neighbors land and water._


Perhaps the "neighbors" should've had some "land" and "water" in the first place to cry bloody theft.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Even that much is suspect since Jews owned about 6% of Mandate Palestine in 1948 yet were "given" 55% by the UN._


Arab garbaaaggio.
7% of the land of the west palestine was owned by jews.
7-8% was owned by absentee landowners, arab effendi clans.
16% was owned by various churches and other foreign entities.
The remainder - 70% - was state lands, owned first by the sultan and later by the Govt of Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

How much west Palestine land do Jews and their state own today?
How many children have they killed to obtain it?
Swirling the drain. drivel...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _How much west Palestine land do Jews and their state own today? How many children have they killed to obtain it? Swirling the drain. drivel..._


Drivel.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> How much west Palestine land do Jews and their state own today?
> How many children have they killed to obtain it?
> Swirling the drain. drivel...




west palestine?     are you referring to  ASHKELON?      Jews do not kill children to obtain land-----that is a muslim custom-------read the koran         The people of Ashkelon in ancient times were   the PHILISTINES -----they were essentially  sorta greek----in that they were aegean sea faring people       The city of PHILISTIA    is no longer extant nor are the philistines     nor is their language which was sorta like  Greek


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > How much west Palestine land do Jews and their state own today?
> ...


"The village (Ashkelon) was occupied by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population of 11,000 had been forced to leave."

Jews have killed 1476 Arab children since September 2000 in order to obtain land and water.

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## CMike (Aug 8, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Even that much is suspect since Jews owned about 6% of Mandate Palestine in 1948 yet were "given" 55% by the UN._
> ...



There was no government of Palestine.

It was a british colony and before that part of the ottoman empire.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

CMike said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"British civil administration in Palestine operated from 1920 until 1948."

There was government in Palestine in 1948 when one-third of the total population imposed a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority, creating over 700,000 non-Jewish refugees.

Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CMike (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually the UN created Israel.

Too bad the Arabs were stupid enough to try and destroy it and got their butts kicked.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

CMike said:


> Actually the UN created Israel.
> 
> Too bad the Arabs were stupid enough to try and destroy it and got their butts kicked.


What moral authority did the UN have to impose a Jewish state on a majority of non-Jewish Palestinians?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the UN created Israel.
> ...




The UN   "imposed"  nothing----it RECOGNIZED the existence of....     what right did those of YOUR ilk have to murder and/or rape    HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS?         for your "god"??


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Hundreds of millions ?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 8, 2012)

dilloduck said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Did Rosie stutter?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2012)

dilloduck said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



yes---the number of persons actually dead from genocides comitted by muslims number in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS       In India alone----in the first 100 years of Moghul oppression------historians agree that   muslims murdered  100 million hindus      In the age of ISLAMIC "GLORIOUS" CONQUEST   across africa and into  Iran and parts of europe-----at least 100 million were murdered in genocides         Just in the past 100 years at least  20 million died in   ISLAMIC GENOCIDES     ----biafra,  east pakistan,  Uganda, Sudan,  armenia   etc etc        Iran was hit hard by the forces of disgusting jihadist pig  GENGHIS KHAN       and ----invasion by arabs       Of all the people I have even encountered in my life-----those who HATE ARABS THE MOST------are-----believe it or not     IRANIANS


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


"*...it RECOGNIZED the existence of..."* a little, loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism" not unlike Sir Ronald Storrs in 1922:

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,&#8221; he said, &#8220;a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'&#8221;

Israel is a strategic asset in service of Empire, first the British and now the US.

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Do you ever supply links with your propaganda?

"Religion
"The Secret History of the Mongols chronicles Genghis praying to the Burhan Haldun mountain.

"He was religiously tolerant and interested in learning philosophical and moral lessons from other religions. To do so, he consulted Buddhist monks, Muslims, Christian missionaries, and the Taoist monk Qiu Chuji."

Genghis Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Do you ever supply links with your propaganda?


Whoa, hey wait a minute, *George*, doncha think that question was a little over-the-top?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Let us hear what other Arabs have said: 

"There is no such country as Palestine. 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented. There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. 'Palestine' is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it".
- Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, Syrian Arab leader to British Peel Commission, 1937 -

"There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not".
- Professor Philip Hitti, Arab historian, 1946 -

"It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but Southern Syria".
- Representant of Saudi Arabia at the United Nations, 1956 -


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

loinboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever supply links with your propaganda?
> ...


Sorry.
I got carried away.
'Must be an election year, and Hasbara's gone into overdrive before Labor Day....?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 9, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Are you bothered by the Palestinian propaganda in the same way you're bothered by the Israeli so called one?


----------



## ima (Aug 9, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Ya, Israel doesn't do propaganda.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 9, 2012)

ima said:


> _Ya, Israel doesn't do propaganda._


Indeedy so. Agitprop is palistanian occupation.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 9, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _There was government in Palestine in 1948 when one-third of the total population imposed a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority, creating over 700,000 non-Jewish refugees._


So, who was that emir, sheikh, shakh, pasha, sultan, president, prime-minister of that "government"?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*From your link*:

"Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by Walid Shoebat, a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

    &#8220;'Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?&#8221;

    &#8220;'We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian *until the Jews returned to Jerusalem.* Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag..."

The terms "country," "state," "government," and "flag" are not what decides the illegality of Israel's occupation of the West Bank, Gaza, and the Golan Heights. The applicable terms are "territories," "powers," and "persons."

What changed for Walid on June 4, 1967 was an illegal invasion and occupation of the territory he was living in. It doesn't matter whether his flag had a star on it, or not. The Star of David definitely was NOT on his flag before Israel's '67 conquest.

Israel became an "Occupying Power" and Walid became a "protected person" as the Fourth Geneva Convention makes clear to any "sincerely neutral observer."

"The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."

Israel has been importing, deporting, and transferring its civilian population into the Occupied Territories for more than four decades in defiance of International Law, and whether Walid was Jordanian or Palestinian in June of 1967 is immaterial; Israel conquered territory he lived on by force and has been filling it with Jews from around the world ever since.

Palestinian Myths


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _There was government in Palestine in 1948 when one-third of the total population imposed a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority, creating over 700,000 non-Jewish refugees._
> ...


It wasn't David Ben-Gurion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


I am bothered by the lies and crimes that Palestinians tell and commit, yet Israel's military might and her political megaphone count for so much more in the US than what Arabs can manage, I've come to the conclusion it's Israel's illegal annexations since 1948 that should be addressed first.

Do you believe there's another Israeli annexation on its way in Area C?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 9, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl. So, who was that emir, sheikh, shakh, pasha, sultan, president, prime-minister of that "government"?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

*Some White guy, probably.*

"*The conquest of Palestine* was thus part of an articulated strategy by Britain's military and political leadership aimed at establishing a land bridge between the Mediterranean and the Persian Gulf. 

"This would enable rapid deployment of troops to the Gulf, then the forward line of defence for *British interests in India*, and protect against invasion from the north by Russia. A land bridge was also an alternative to the Suez Canal."

British Mandate for Palestine (legal instrument) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 9, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That definitely did not come from the link.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 10, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Some White guy, probably._


Is it a "white" thing?


----------



## ima (Aug 10, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So my question is: why did Jews think that it was a great idea to set up shop in the middle of a bunch of crazy murdering muslims? They don't have any history books or something?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 10, 2012)

ima said:


> _So my question is: why did Jews think that it was a great idea to set up shop in the middle of a bunch of crazy murdering muslims?_


Flower power?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 10, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Some White guy, probably._
> ...


It's a "rich" and "white"  thing:

"Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, *and religion against religion*. 

"When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East."

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 10, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yeah.
It did.
Stop hating.

*"Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by Walid Shoebat, a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

    &#8220;'Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?'
    &#8220;'We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag&#8221;.
    &#8220;'When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out'&#8221;.

Palestinian Myths*


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 11, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and religion against religion._


Aah! A funny colonialism-basher drivel, hilariously and shamelessly promoting turkish colonialism, or any other politically correct one for that matter. So, the cohesive kurds, sharing a national memory and history don't deserve a state, but major recent arab squatting-settling immigrants from the hood, who swarmed in on jewish development, and who are held together only by faked-forged "history" and judopfobia deserve one.


georgephillip said:


> _"When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East."_


And what might that "two thousand year old wrong" be?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 11, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by Walid Shoebat, a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against: ..._


Since we're fond of Walid Shoebat, let's have more - "As I lived in Palestine, everyone I knew could trace their heritage back to the original country their great grandparents came from. Everyone knew their origin was not from the Canaanites, but ironically, this is the kind of stuff our education in the Middle East included. The fact is that todays Palestinians are immigrants from the surrounding nations! I grew up well knowing the history and origins of todays Palestinians as being from Yemen, Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Christians from Greece, muslim Sherkas from Russia, muslims from Bosnia, and the Jordanians next door. My grandfather, who was a dignitary in Bethlehem, almost lost his life by Abdul Qader Al-Husseni after being accused of selling land to Jews. He used to tell us that his village Beit Sahur in Bethlehem County was empty before his father settled in the area with six other families. The town has now grown to 30,000 inhabitants."
Kewl!


----------



## Politico (Aug 11, 2012)

Five reasons I don't care.


----------



## ima (Aug 11, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > _So my question is: why did Jews think that it was a great idea to set up shop in the middle of a bunch of crazy murdering muslims?_
> ...



I know, all you Israel apologists are too embarrassed to answer.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 11, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



If only they had followed Herzl's and Hirsch's suggestions to go to Argentina, where Jewish colonies were being set up, or Kenya which was also a consideration. 

But nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2012)

the objective was so save the  HOLY LAND from the filth brought there by the dogs of arabia


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 11, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


The original "question"'s a moronic baiting, so, why bothah?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and religion against religion._
> ...


Who said the Kurds don't deserve a state?

"Investigative journalist Seymour Hersh&#8217;s recent revelations that the Israeli government is encouraging *Kurdish separatism in Iraq, Iran, and Syria* should ring a bell for anyone who has followed the long history of English imperial ambitions.

"It is no surprise that the Israelis should be using the tactic of 'divide and conquer,' the cornerstone policy of an empire that dominated virtually every continent on the globe save South America. The Jewish population of British-controlled Palestine was, after all, victim to exactly the same kind of ethnic manipulation that the Sharon government is presently attempting in Northern Iraq."

Another example of the abused child growing into a self-destructive monster, right drivel?

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by Walid Shoebat, a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against: ..._
> ...


And in Bethlehem Country and surrounding environs in 1948 there were 650,000 Jews and twice as many Arabs and Others. Jews controlled 6%-7% of the land of Mandate Palestine. By what kosher calculus does that translate into a "Jewish State" holding 55% to 70% of the land of Palestine?

Jews are just NOT that kewl, drivel!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Georgie memorized the propaganda >>>>       lets blame the  "WEST"  (well---british empire is THE ORIGINAL  "WEST"   that the  jihadists blame----but the BIG SATAN is just a subsidiary in the  nursing bottle upon which georgie suckled)   and-----of course     ISRAEL is yet another perpetrator OF ROOT OF ALL EVIL---to wit....WESTERN COLONIALISM


      poor georgie-----he forgot all about islamic imperialism and what was DONE TO THE KURDS         

      georgie     have you ever met a KURD?       did you know that SALA'ADIN  was a Kurd-?------did you know that there are jewish kurds up in those hills??     To some extent Kurds were people living in lands  INVADED BY THE DOGS OF ARABIA     who      "RAN FOR THE HILLS"    that is why they are found in the mountains of lands invaded by the dogs of arabia ------poor kurds------unfortunately they lost so much they virtually forgot who they are but they stiil -----variously according to tribe-----carry the some of the heritage of their past which is why  muslims never stopped oppressing them and imposing on them.   They are actually people upon whom, in general ---islam was imposed -----but they continued to maintain some of their sense of independence      In general they are SUNNI MUSLIMS  but   sunni  ARABIST  Sadaam  killed them by the tens of thousands anywyay for NOT WANTING TO BE ARABS

back to the point---   if there were any people who did  DIVIDE AND CONQUOR -----it was romans   ------and  ----MUSLIMS       it is true that  Great Britain picked up on the idea from ROME but it is certainly not unique to  Great Britain nor was it orginated by great britain nor did the muslims get it from Great Britain      As to Israel and the kurds-------for jews-----the kurds are something like the jews of the mountains   --------escapees from islamic oppression and from christian missionaries


----------



## ima (Aug 11, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I haven't heard you answer a question properly ONCE in the whole time that I've been here. You are obviously clueless so you attempt a witty reply. Sorry, you fail epically! Better luck next time. Please do me a favour and don't answer my posts or I'll have to put you back on ignore.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 11, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


No wonder, answers here are read, not "heard", of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is Ima still asking why jews consider Israel to be a land holy to jews?       Lets try to help her regarding the issue of   PLACES which are HOLY   to some people      ie PLACES   they consider VERY VERY IMPORTANT specifically to them.       Only intensely bigotted people would focus on that which is HOLY  to one and not the other when dealing with this question.     When I was seven years old-----an aunt took us kids to WASHINGTON DC      I was impressed with the LINCOLN MEMORIAL      and would be insulted if someone TOOK IT AWAY from the USA         I grew up thinking  TIMES SQUARE  in New York City is important too------uhm     the great play houses are there and I sorta identify with broadway stage plays

when I was a kid----some neighbors want  BACK TO IRELAND------they were actually the great grandchildren of Irish people and did not even speak with Irish accents
-----so  Ima may ask WHY GO BACK TO IRELAND and not  ZIMBABWE?

Lots of my indian friends go back to INDIA  now and then even if their whole families are in the USA for decades  ----------why not Argentina?


     DISCUSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ima (Aug 11, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



My point exactly.


----------



## ima (Aug 11, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Is Ima still asking why jews consider Israel to be a land holy to jews?       Lets try to help her regarding the issue of   PLACES which are HOLY   to some people      ie PLACES   they consider VERY VERY IMPORTANT specifically to them.       Only intensely bigotted people would focus on that which is HOLY  to one and not the other when dealing with this question.     When I was seven years old-----an aunt took us kids to WASHINGTON DC      I was impressed with the LINCOLN MEMORIAL      and would be insulted if someone TOOK IT AWAY from the USA         I grew up thinking  TIMES SQUARE  in New York City is important too------uhm     the great play houses are there and I sorta identify with broadway stage plays
> 
> when I was a kid----some neighbors want  BACK TO IRELAND------they were actually the great grandchildren of Irish people and did not even speak with Irish accents
> -----so  Ima may ask WHY GO BACK TO IRELAND and not  ZIMBABWE?
> ...



If Israel was in say, a part of Australia, where everyone is safe. Nothing would then stop them from taking a trip to Jerusalem. You don't have to live in Vatican City to be a Catholic.

I'm just asking why, would anyone want to set up in a place that you know will cause you trouble, and do it in a way that causes you massive problems to start with? Jews are supposed to be smart people, aren't they?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Ima still asking why jews consider Israel to be a land holy to jews?       Lets try to help her regarding the issue of   PLACES which are HOLY   to some people      ie PLACES   they consider VERY VERY IMPORTANT specifically to them.       Only intensely bigotted people would focus on that which is HOLY  to one and not the other when dealing with this question.     When I was seven years old-----an aunt took us kids to WASHINGTON DC      I was impressed with the LINCOLN MEMORIAL      and would be insulted if someone TOOK IT AWAY from the USA         I grew up thinking  TIMES SQUARE  in New York City is important too------uhm     the great play houses are there and I sorta identify with broadway stage plays
> ...





Israel as a HOLY PLACE IN WHICH JEWS SHOULD LIVE is so strong an aspect of jewish BELIEF-----that assigning another place would just not have worked out.    Jews have been risking their lives for  centuries JUST TO GO THERE ------interestingly the most EAGER to go 
there were the jews who ended up living in lands invaded by the dogs of arabia who certainly ALREADY knew of the dangers of living among muslims.    You are demanding that a a people who are fascinated with a language that developed in a specific part of the world and whose history took place there and who were so interested in that land that they could draw maps of the place having never seen it---and whose literature involved it even if the writers had never actually been there----JUST GIVE IT UP  ------and choose another place in which they either had no history or a negative history. no poetry and about which they have no art---------its as silly a suggestion as asking the HINDUS of the world to pretend that the  MISSISSIPPI is  THE GANGES RIVER      In fact the  word  ART----applies.    Israel --the land is SYMBOLIC for jews ------it shows up everywhere in the ART of the jews-----depictions,  stories,  poetry,   celebrations-----even the various agricultural products of the area are SYMBOLS   thereof.     All of the languages that jews all over the world speak-----end up containing hebrew words.     That commonality is important in the structure of a society.    Its  CULTURE     you would not understand.      For better insight----read   CHILDHOOD AND SOCIETY  ------all the children of jewish parents----because of the issues of language art and culture -----are linked------thru the symbols and language that developed in Israel.

An interesting factoid is that muslims all over the world include some bits of arabic in their language ---------another example of  shared culture forming a link.    Would you ask them to move  Mecca to Chicago?    Lets say people start attacking Mecca-------bombing the place       should they move it to  Las Vegas?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2012)

"Likud's Charter also rejects Palestinian self-determination, saying:

"The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel."

"Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel. The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem."

"The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river."

International Law Revisionism and the Military Occupation of Palestine

How many support the Likud CULTURE of ethnic cleansing or slow-motion apartheid?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Israel as a HOLY PLACE IN WHICH JEWS SHOULD LIVE is so strong an aspect of jewish BELIEF-----that assigning another place would just not have worked out.    Jews have been risking their lives for  centuries JUST TO GO THERE ------interestingly the most EAGER to go
> there were the jews who ended up living in lands invaded by the dogs of arabia who certainly ALREADY knew of the dangers of living among muslims.    You are demanding that a a people who are fascinated with a language that developed in a specific part of the world and whose history took place there and who were so interested in that land that they could draw maps of the place having never seen it---and whose literature involved it even if the writers had never actually been there----JUST GIVE IT UP  ------and choose another place in which they either had no history or a negative history. no poetry and about which they have no art---------its as silly a suggestion as asking the HINDUS of the world to pretend that the  MISSISSIPPI is  THE GANGES RIVER      In fact the  word  ART----applies.    Israel --the land is SYMBOLIC for jews ------it shows up everywhere in the ART of the jews-----depictions,  stories,  poetry,   celebrations-----even the various agricultural products of the area are SYMBOLS   thereof.     All of the languages that jews all over the world speak-----end up containing hebrew words.     That commonality is important in the structure of a society.    Its  CULTURE     you would not understand.      For better insight----read   CHILDHOOD AND SOCIETY  ------all the children of jewish parents----because of the issues of language art and culture -----are linked------thru the symbols and language that developed in Israel.
> 
> An interesting factoid is that muslims all over the world include some bits of arabic in their language ---------another example of  shared culture forming a link.    Would you ask them to move  Mecca to Chicago?    Lets say people start attacking Mecca-------bombing the place       should they move it to  Las Vegas?


You act like jews are the only ones who have historical ties to that area, which is not the case.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel as a HOLY PLACE IN WHICH JEWS SHOULD LIVE is so strong an aspect of jewish BELIEF-----that assigning another place would just not have worked out.    Jews have been risking their lives for  centuries JUST TO GO THERE ------interestingly the most EAGER to go
> ...




Jews and samaritans  are the only EXTANT people who have historical ties to palestine------the ties that both christians and muslims claim are actually  based simply on the fact that
their religions are derived from Judaism      Consider Baghdad.   Jews have very very extensive ties to  BAGHDAD     ----the talmud was written there -----and there were significant jewish populations there until very recently      SO????    I would still not claim that jews have a  CLAIM ON BAGHDAD        Alexandria, Egypt has had a jewish population since its inception     SO?   An iimportant philosopher   PHILO  was from Alexandria   SO???            A logical discussion of  "HISTORICAL TIE"   would include some sort of  QUANTIFYING  measure.         Would you say that  jews and christians have historical ties to   SAUDI ARABIA?       If you wish to get into REALITY ----just about every grup has been just about everywhere sometime in their history      Jews have historical ties to  KABUL


----------



## ima (Aug 12, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Jews can claim any spot they want, but they chose maybe the worst place to set up a country, now they have to live with the consequences. And they seem to enjoy war and living in the middle of cars bombs and rockets 5 times a day, so... enjoy!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Ah yes, Tinmore's harmless little bottle rockets and firecrackers.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ima has offered jews  "ANY PLACE THEY WANT"     how nice-----how about  Yathrib (aka  Medina??) ??


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel as a HOLY PLACE IN WHICH JEWS SHOULD LIVE is so strong an aspect of jewish BELIEF-----that assigning another place would just not have worked out.    Jews have been risking their lives for  centuries JUST TO GO THERE ------interestingly the most EAGER to go
> ...



What connection does Muslims have to Jeruslame?

Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Quran even ONCE.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 12, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



It's not that they ENJOY it.  But there are some things in life worth fighting for.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is there a point here?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> What connection does Muslims have to Jeruslame?
> 
> Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Quran even ONCE.


Stop being so selfish!



> _While the history of the world is moving decisively toward a culture of inclusion, diversity and pluralism, Israeli politics seems to challenge history by moving in the opposite direction of exclusion and unilateral self - righteous monopoly of geography, demography, history, archeology and culture, especially in Jerusalem, where* Israelis are desperately trying to establish a Jewish capital for Israel and the Jewish people worldwide, excluding centuries old presence of Palestinian, Arab, Muslim and Christian deep-rooted existence and heritage*, thus sowing the seeds of imminent conflict and foreseeable war by strangling a city that has historically been of diversified and pluralistic character and a flashpoint for human misery whenever exclusion becomes the rule of the day. _


It's the oldest inhabited city in the world. Many cultures have lived there.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What connection does Muslims have to Jeruslame?
> ...


How about 10th?
You and your nesting partners are always making statements without factual proof. Pathetic.

12 oldest continuously inhabited cities | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What connection does Muslims have to Jeruslame?
> ...



First of all, Jericho is the oldest-inhabited city in the world, though Jerusalem is more important.  
When Jordanian Muslims ruled Jerusalem, they forbade Jews from praying at the Western Wall, destroyed synagogues, and turned gravestones into latrines.  Jews will never go back to that.
As for pluralism, unlike most ppl here, as someone who has actually BEEN to Jerusalem, I can say that all the Muslim, Christian, and Armenian holy places are kept in tip-top shape and are open to all.  Israeli tourism would suffer, if they weren't.
While Jerusalem is mentioned around 700x in the Hebrew Bible, it's never mentioned in the Quran.  Now that doesn't mean that Muslims can't pray there (though they turn up their asses to Jerusalem, while praying towards Mecca).  It only means that Jerusalem will remain Israel's capital city.  As Jews pray:  "If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand wither, let my tongue cleave to its palate, if I do not place Jerusalem above my chiefest joy."


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> First of all, Jericho is the oldest-inhabited city in the world, though Jerusalem is more important.
> When Jordanian Muslims ruled Jerusalem, they forbade Jews from praying at the Western Wall, destroyed synagogues, and turned gravestones into latrines.  Jews will never go back to that.
> As for pluralism, unlike most ppl here, as someone who has actually BEEN to Jerusalem, I can say that all the Muslim, Christian, and Armenian holy places are kept in tip-top shape and are open to all.  Israeli tourism would suffer, if they weren't.
> While Jerusalem is mentioned around 700x in the Hebrew Bible, it's never mentioned in the Quran.  Now that doesn't mean that Muslims can't pray there (though they turn up their asses to Jerusalem, while praying towards Mecca).  It only means that Jerusalem will remain Israel's capital city.  As Jews pray:  "If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand wither, let my tongue cleave to its palate, if I do not place Jerusalem above my chiefest joy."


East Jerusalem belongs to the arabs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> How about 10th?
> You and your nesting partners are always making statements without factual proof. Pathetic.
> 
> 12 oldest continuously inhabited cities | MNN - Mother Nature Network


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 12, 2012)

Israel reneged/deceived the UN regarding Jerusalem:

 Preceding the termination of the British Mandate of Palestine in May 1948, Great Britain requested that *the United Nations General Assembly solve the territorial dispute between Arabs and Jews regarding Palestine.* In November 1947 it *adopted Resolution 181, which called for the partition of Palestine into an Arab and Jewish state, with Jerusalem being established as a corpus separatum, or a "separated body" with a special legal and political status, administered by the United Nations and separate from both states named in the 1947 United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine.[10]*(Wikipedia)


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


*" Damascus, Syria*

"Damascus is widely believed to be the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world, with evidence of habitation dating back at least 11,000 years. Its location and persistence have made the city a nexus for civilizations come and gone. Today its metropolitan area is home to about 2.5 million people, and in 2008 it was named the Arab Capital of Culture."

Can you find room for Assad to take a piss on Golda's grave?

When are today's "chosen people" going to choose between a Democratic or a Jewish State?

World's oldest cities: Damascus, Syria | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> Israel reneged/deceived the UN regarding Jerusalem:
> 
> Preceding the termination of the British Mandate of Palestine in May 1948, Great Britain requested that *the United Nations General Assembly solve the territorial dispute between Arabs and Jews regarding Palestine.* In November 1947 it *adopted Resolution 181, which called for the partition of Palestine into an Arab and Jewish state, with Jerusalem being established as a corpus separatum, or a "separated body" with a special legal and political status, administered by the United Nations and separate from both states named in the 1947 United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine.[10]*(Wikipedia)



Did Israel win Jerusalem from the UN in a defensive war?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


You're a little late. Peabody. Are you as lax as the rest the rest of the feeble minded here and not read every post in a thread? That's what continuity is all about.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you saying you read every post on every thread you contribute to, Hoss?
When are your "chosen" heroes going to choose between Democracy and Theocracy?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Are you saying you read every post on every thread you contribute to, Hoss?
> When are your "chosen" heroes going to choose between Democracy and Theocracy?


I read every post on every thread. Some threads I don't reply to but if I am going to reply to a post I want to know what was written on every post after the one I am replying to. Sorta like continuity, ya know.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, Jericho is the oldest-inhabited city in the world, though Jerusalem is more important.
> ...



The Muslims believe all of Jersulem is theirs.

The Jews believed all of Jerusalem is ours.

History though speaks for itself. Jews where in the land before the Arabs. Either we respect eachother's religions, or we die fighting with one another.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Are you saying you read every post on every thread you contribute to, Hoss?
> When are your "chosen" heroes going to choose between Democracy and Theocracy?



When will the Arabs chose between the idea of killing all Jews and making peace with the Jews?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What connection does Muslims have to Jeruslame?
> ...



Selfish? Since when stating a fact is called being "selfish"?

The Muslims claim religious ties on Jerusalem which is based on Gurnisht. Nada. Klum!

So what is the fight all about, anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeZwn8QVQEo


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you read every post on every thread you contribute to, Hoss?
> ...


When Jews stop filling the Occupied Territories with other Jews from around the world?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Selfish? Since when stating a fact is called being "selfish"?
> 
> The Muslims claim religious ties on Jerusalem which is based on Gurnisht. Nada. Klum!
> 
> ...


That's right, selfish.  East Jerusalem belongs to the arabs.  Deal with it!


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Selfish? Since when stating a fact is called being "selfish"?
> ...



I bring facts. I don't have to "deal" with anything. Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Quran, while in the Tanakh it is mentioned over 100 times.

Let's say east Jerusalem does "belong" to the Arabs.

Why do Arab stone and Terrorize any Jew who wishes to go to the Temple mount to pray?

Isn't that considered SELFISH?

Or is it wrong only when Jews wishes to practice religion?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Actually, it's closer to 700.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If it was only about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, so why do Palestinians and Arabs kill Jews all over the world?

The answer is simple. It is not about Israel. It is about Muslims wanting to wipe the Jews off.

Up until now, any giving up always came from the Israeli side. Never the Palestinian side. Not only it didn't help. more Jews have been killed because of it.

There is a limit to how much we can give them and be slapped back.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> _Israel reneged/deceived the UN regarding Jerusalem_


That's funny. We here didn't know the partition really took place!


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _[size="2']When are your "chosen" heroes going to choose between Democracy and Theocracy?[/size][/i][/quote][font="times new roman"]Faith in democracy is theocracy of democracy. hehehehe[/font]_


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _East Jerusalem belongs to the arabs._


So, palistanians are, actually, arabs! Not much of a "nation", indeed.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > _East Jerusalem belongs to the arabs._
> ...



Palestinians are actually the Jews and Arabs of the area that British occupation called "Palestine". So being politically correct, I should also be considered Palestinian, since my grandmother's ID said in nationality "Palestine".

Even though there is really no such thing as Palestine.

So if the Temple mount belongs to the "Palestinians" it should mean both Jews and Arabs. so they are not allowed to prevent us from praying there.

Either way, the Jews should be allowed to have access to the holy site.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


*Are your referring to events like Munich in 1972?*

"The Munich massacre is an informal name for an attack that occurred during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich, Bavaria, in southern West Germany, when members of the Israeli Olympic team were taken hostage and eventually killed by the Palestinian group Black September.[3][4][5][6][7] Shortly after the crisis began, they demanded the release of 234 prisoners held in Israeli jails... *"

I think it is all about the creation of a Jewish State in Mandate Palestine in 1948; when one-third of the population imposed Israel by force of arms upon a majority of Palestinians. Can you point to events like Munich taking place prior to 1948?

Munich massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

   There have been countless deadly pogroms against jews in muslim countries over the past 1400 years       In fact  the   filth of shariah was IMPOSED in arabia over the dead bodies of thousands of  people who refused to kiss the ass of the rapist pig

The country was STOLEN  by muslims from christians,  jews,  zoroastrians and  'others'  and the same scenario was repeated thruout North africa and parts of  Europe and Asia

-----and very IMPORTANTLY the   arabs  STOLE PALESTINE in using the same technique*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> So, palistanians are, actually, arabs! Not much of a "nation", indeed.


You have a right to your opinion.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> So if the Temple mount belongs to the "Palestinians" it should mean both Jews and Arabs. so they are not allowed to prevent us from praying there.
> 
> Either way, the Jews should be allowed to have access to the holy site.


Of coarse.  You both have rights to that area, equally.  And both should respect the others right.  The ones who do, I support.  The ones who don't, I'm against.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 12, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Selfish? Since when stating a fact is called being "selfish"?
> ...



It depends what you mean by East Jerusalem.  Jerusalem does have some decrepit Arab villages.  That they can have.  If you mean the Old City though, we will fight you to the death.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2012)

King david PURCHASED jerusalem-----it was never sold to arabs      Arabs did forcibly and cirminally OCCUPY  Jerusalem for many years


----------



## ima (Aug 13, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> King david PURCHASED jerusalem-----it was never sold to arabs      Arabs did forcibly and cirminally OCCUPY  Jerusalem for many years



Can I see the receipt?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

Of course.

The carnage of 1921 against the Jews of Israel

The Carnage of 1929 against the Jews of Israel

the carnage called "The Arab awakening" from 1936-1939

But Terror against the Jews existed since the times of Banu Kuraiza and Kahibar. Jews are being murdered in Islamic states without anyone protesting that.*


----------



## Lipush (Aug 13, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So if the Temple mount belongs to the "Palestinians" it should mean both Jews and Arabs. so they are not allowed to prevent us from praying there.
> ...



Well that's good! Now all we need to do is telling that to the Israeli police, who prevent JEWS from praying in their holiest site in their OWN COUNTRY just because the Arabs might be PISSED that the "filthy Jews" walk near their MOSQUE.

How's THAT working out for ya?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2012)

Lipush said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



The 1922 census of Palestine was the first census carried out by the authorities of the British Mandate of Palestine, on 23 October 1922.[1]

The reported population was 757,182, including the military and persons of foreign nationality. The division into religious groups was 590,390 Muslims, 83,694 Jews, 73,024 Christians, 7,028 Druze, 1,454 Hindus, 808 Sikhs, 265 Bahais, 156 Metawalis, and 163 Samaritans.[2]

A summary of the census results was published in one volume:

    J. B. Barron, ed. (1923). Palestine: Report and General Abstracts of the Census of 1922. Government of Palestine. (58 pages)

It contains the population of each village divided by religion and sex, and summaries for each district and the whole country.

1922 census of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 13, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



If the total population was 700,000, how could there have been 700,000 Palestinian refugees during Israel's War of Independence?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2012)

Prior to 1948---residents of the british palestine mandate who were not jewish -----did not have papers bearing the term  "PALESTINIAN"        of course even non jews had papers marked  "british palestine mandate"     If your grandmother's papers were marked  "nationality palestine"   or "palestinian"----then she was a jew.    If she was an arab---her papers were marked  "arab"


----------



## Jos (Aug 13, 2012)

> The Treaty of Lausanne came into force on August 6, 1924. It stated that the Ottoman nationals who were "habitually residents" of what became Palestine "will become ipso facto" nationals of that state.[2] Article 7 of the Mandate for Palestine stipulated that the British mandatory power "shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law". The British authority via the structure of the British Mandate of Palestine was directed to "facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine." Article 15 stated that "No discrimination of any kind shall be made between the inhabitants of Palestine on the ground of race, religion or language. No person shall be excluded from Palestine on the sole ground of his religious belief."[3]
> 
> The first Palestine Citizenship Order was enacted by Britain on 24 July 1925; it was the first official enactment that outlined the legal definition of a Palestinian. Its first article defined a Palestinian as a "Turkish subject habitually resident in the territory of Palestine." It defined the territorial criteria for citizenship, and appeared to be nondiscriminatory legislation, which provided granting of citizenship to an applicant, irrespective of their race, religion or language.


History of Palestinian nationality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jos said:


> > The Treaty of Lausanne came into force on August 6, 1924. It stated that the Ottoman nationals who were "habitually residents" of what became Palestine "will become ipso facto" nationals of that state.[2] Article 7 of the Mandate for Palestine stipulated that the British mandatory power "shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law". The British authority via the structure of the British Mandate of Palestine was directed to "facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine." Article 15 stated that "No discrimination of any kind shall be made between the inhabitants of Palestine on the ground of race, religion or language. No person shall be excluded from Palestine on the sole ground of his religious belief."[3]
> >
> > The first Palestine Citizenship Order was enacted by Britain on 24 July 1925; it was the first official enactment that outlined the legal definition of a Palestinian. Its first article defined a Palestinian as a "Turkish subject habitually resident in the territory of Palestine." It defined the territorial criteria for citizenship, and appeared to be nondiscriminatory
> > legislation, which provided granting of citizenship to an applicant, irrespective of their race, religion or language.
> ...




The British did not use the entire OTTOMAN legal code  ---a fact which did lead to some confusion----one of the weird ones involved the erection of buildings which somehow 
made any building  "LEGAL"  if it had a roof.   Comically people would construct a ROOF 
-free standing---under cover of night time darkness.      But getting back to reality----the BRITISH  who controlled the Palestine mandate-----referred to Jewish residents of palestine as  "palestinians"    and    arab residents of palestine as  "arabs"     why bring up OLD OTTOMAN LAW?------doing so is often done in JOKES    We could discuss old time english law that determined if a woman was a witch by testing as to whether she would float in water


----------



## Jos (Aug 13, 2012)

*You floated*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


You should perhaps find burial room for the 18,000+ Syrians that your beloved Assad has slaughtered so far, you fucking idiot. How many more do you think your Arab  "hero" will kill?  You IslamoNazi dirtbags of course really aren't concerned when Muslims go around killing fellow Muslims by the thousands are you?  That is to be expected from the animals.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 13, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Over 21,000 as of 8/12/2012

Death toll rises as troops, rebels clash in Syria


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


*
More IMPORTANTLY, there were 1.2 million Arabs in Mandate Palestine in 1948 and 650,000 Jews.
Over 700,000 Arabs either fled or were evicted during Israel's creation.
You obsess over authentic Muslim crimes from centuries ago and today because you can't justify Al-Nakba:

"The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately 711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 19471948 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine and the 1948 Arab-Israeli War."

If hundreds of thousands of Jews had been dispossessed of their homes, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948, would you blame Zionist filth?*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


*
All your examples can be explained by Arab reaction to Zionism's oft-stated goal of taking all the land between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River for a Jewish Homeland.

Do you see any recurring behavior in the actions of a small minority of Jews through out the centuries in many different countries that regularly inspires mass hatred against all Jews?*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*
No recurring behavior that I see.They have F-16s now.*


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



That's an Arab "democracy" at work for you. Evidently Georgephillip reserves his mindless hatred for Jooos and only Jooos.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*
Nah ... I would blame you Nazi scumbags.*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


*And now some of them are using F-16s to steal their neighbors' water:*

"The first difficulty in writing about this subject is that the term 'Jew' has been used during the last 150 years with two rather different meanings. To understand this, let us imagine ourselves in the year 1780. Then the universally accepted meaning of the term 'Jew' basically coincided with what the Jews themselves understood as constituting their own identity. 

"This identity was primarily religious, but the precepts of religion governed the details of daily behavior in all aspects of life, both social and private, among the Jews themselves as well as in their relation to non-Jews. 

*"It was then literally true that a Jew could not even drink a glass of water in the home of a non-Jew*. And the same basic laws of behavior towards non-Jews were equally valid from Yemen to New York."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years

Do you see how some non-Jews might have come to suspect the recurring prejudices of some Jews over the last few centuries?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Nah ... I would blame you Nazi scumbags.


Take your sarcasm and shove it up your ass!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Because you're stupid or ignorant?*

Maybe you should find a little blame for the Zionist scumbags who offered an alliance with Hitler during the Holocaust?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Nah ... I would blame you Nazi scumbags.
> ...



It wasn't sarcasm, Princess. Just callin' 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Like a good little goose-stepper you _only_ find blame for the Zionists. When it comes to ignorance I'm just not in your league. Everyone who thought they could further their cause dealt with Hitler. Nazi slime like you blame the Jooooos.

Irish Republican Army

Vichy France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Assad isn't receiving 8 million US dollars every day to butcher his victims, is he, Golda?
It isn't hard for me to condemn butchers like Assad or Sharon or Obama, for that matter.
It's mindless cogs like you who can't accept the original Golden Rule.
Since Syria and Israel wouldn't exist without British, French, and US imperialism, I'm going to devote my energy the the war criminals with the greatest number of nuclear weapons, which means Barry and Bibi.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Where did the IRA come from?
*Same place as the Jewish Homeland, the British Empire.*

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,&#8221; he said, &#8220;a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism...'&#8221;

"Ariel Sharon and former Prime Minister Menachem Begin normally take credit for creating the 'facts on the ground' policies that have poured more than 420,000 settlers into the Occupied Territories. But they were simply copying Charles I, the English King, who in 1609 forcibly removed the O&#8217;Neill and O&#8217;Donnell clans from the north of Ireland, moved in 20,000 English and Scottish Protestants, and founded the Plantation of Ulster."

I'm not sufficiently stupid or ignorant to support any empire.
You are.
Guess that makes you the goose's bitch?

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> It wasn't sarcasm, Princess. Just callin' 'em like I see 'em.


No, it was sarcasm and you can shove it up your ass!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Lame deflection. You whined about Zionists dealing with Hitler. I pointed out that everyone who thought they could further their cause dealt with Hitler, not just the Jooooos.

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't sarcasm, Princess. Just callin' 'em like I see 'em.
> ...



If you get a real life you will probably come off as something other than a monumental fucktard, Princess.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Have you ever thought, that just might be my goal?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Which? Being a monumental fucktard or getting a real life?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I'll let you choose.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



It's your "life" Princess ... such as it is.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


*Your link:*

*"Within nations occupied by the Axis Powers*, some citizens, driven by nationalism, ethnic hatred, anti-communism, anti-Semitism, opportunism or simply to avoid potential death, knowingly engaged in collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II. Some of these collaborationists committed the worst crimes and atrocities of the Holocaust."

When did the Axis occupy Mandate Palestine?
Before or after Ireland?

Six million Jews died in the Holocaust while the founding fathers of Israel offered to collaborate with the Nazis. Do you see the difference?

You can put your time to better use watching "Monday Night Football."


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The Zionists dealt with Hitler just as everyone else who thought they could further their cause. You blame the Jooos and only the Jooos because that's how Nazi slimeballs roll. 

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

What do you know for sure about Jews who collaborated with those who killed six million Jews?

"In 1940, Lehi, a militant Zionist group founded by Avraham ("Yair") Stern, proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany. It offered assistance in transferring the Jews of Europe to Palestine, in return for Germany's help in expelling Britain from Mandatory Palestine. Late in 1940, Lehi representative Naftali Lubenchik went to Beirut to meet German official Werner Otto von Hentig (who also was involved with the Haavara or Transfer Agreement, which had been transferring German Jews and their funds to Palestine since 1933). 

"Lubenchik told von Hentig that Lehi had not yet revealed its full power and that they were capable of organizing a whole range of anti-British operations. This proposed alliance with Nazi Germany cost Lehi and Stern much support."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaboration_with_the_Axis_Powers_during_World_War_II#Palestine

Get it, Golda?
Jews offering to help Hitler kill Jews.
Makes racists like you feel like goose-stepping, right?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> What do you know for sure about Jews who collaborated with those who killed six million Jews?





I know this: you have failed to provide even one credible source for that claim (perhaps because there are none) while I have provided a dozen about those who actually did. Here's a few more:

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> What do you know for sure about Jews who collaborated with those who killed six million Jews?
> 
> "In 1940, Lehi, a militant Zionist group founded by Avraham ("Yair") Stern, proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany. It offered assistance in transferring the Jews of Europe to Palestine, in return for Germany's help in expelling Britain from Mandatory Palestine. Late in 1940, Lehi representative Naftali Lubenchik went to Beirut to meet German official Werner Otto von Hentig (who also was involved with the Haavara or Transfer Agreement, which had been transferring German Jews and their funds to Palestine since 1933).
> 
> ...



They did no such thing. Read your own post. 
They did not offer to help kill Jews you lying Nazi slug.
Nazis are always trying to mitigate the crimes of their forefathers.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2012)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





> Israel was re established in 1948, and *now owns this land.*



Do you have any documentation showing when Israel acquired land and established borders?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 13, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


I read it somewhere in Genesis when Joshua planted his big 'ol hobnailed Jesus sandals in the Promised Land. That's more than enough proof.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nice deflection. Is that all you got?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 13, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


That's all I need for proof. The first Book of Moses contains a deed. I'm surprised you didn't considr that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You lied and cannot back up what you said. Now all you have is a song and dance.


----------



## VirtualEman (Aug 14, 2012)

Tinmore:
Do you have any documentation showing when Israel acquired land and established borders?
>>>
I believe it's in the Israeli constitution.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2012)

VirtualEman said:


> Tinmore:
> Do you have any documentation showing when Israel acquired land and established borders?
> >>>
> I believe it's in the Israeli constitution.



Israel does not have a constitution either.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2012)

do you have any documentation as to how and when  saudi arabia  "ACQUIRED LAND"?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What do you know for sure about Jews who collaborated with those who killed six million Jews?
> ...


You provided the source for my claim about (Zionist) Jews in Palestine who offered to collaborate with Nazi genocide:

"In 1940, Lehi, a militant Zionist group founded by Avraham ('Yair') Stern, *proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany.* 

"It offered assistance in transferring the Jews of Europe to Palestine, in return for Germany's help in expelling Britain from Mandatory Palestine. 

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Were you home-schooled?*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stern did not COLLABORATE  in  the genocide   georgie----he reacted to people of your genocidal ilk by tring to make deals to SAVE PEOPLE     Stern was extremely active against people of your ilk in his attempt to save people to the extent that he was willing to make deals with people of your ilk because  people of your ilk function thru  THUGGISH DEALS.  The mafia functions a bit like people of your ilk     In the sense that he was willing to communicate with people of your ilk, he was considered very very radical


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What do you know for sure about Jews who collaborated with those who killed six million Jews?
> ...


Yitzhak Shamir and Avraham Stern offered to kill the British on behalf of the Nazi war effort.
In spite of their knowledge of Hitler's Holocaust.
'Guess that makes you the (home-schooled) slug, Nazi.

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Stern did not COLLABORATE  in  the genocide   georgie----he reacted to people of your genocidal ilk by tring to make deals to SAVE PEOPLE     Stern was extremely active against people of your ilk in his attempt to save people to the extent that he was willing to make deals with people of your ilk because  people of your ilk function thru  THUGGISH DEALS.  The mafia functions a bit like people of your ilk     In the sense that he was willing to communicate with people of your ilk, he was considered very very radical


Wrong way, Rosie...the Jewish State has some skeletons in its closet:

"Shamir was not a great thinker. In his teens he joined the right-wing Zionist youth organization of Vladimir Jabotinsky in Poland, and since then he did not change his world-view one iota. In this respect he was absolutely immovable. *He wanted a Jewish state in all of the historical country.* Period. No nonsense about Arabs and such..."

"In the summer of 1940 the Irgun split. One of the commanders, Avraham Stern, founded the organization known to the British as the 'Stern Gang'. (Eventually it was called LEHI, acronym for Fighters for the Freedom of Israel.)

"Stern was a logical person. The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine. The enemy was the British Empire. The enemy of my enemy is my friend. *Therefore we must cooperate with the Nazis*. He sent several emissaries to contact the Germans. Some were intercepted by the British, the others were ignored by the Nazis.

"I could not accept this atrocious logic and did not join, though the temptation was there. Shamir did."

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

BTW, are you calling for a Jewish State on all of historical Israel?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _[size="2']Do you have any documentation showing when Israel acquired land and established borders?[/size][/i][/quote][font="times new roman"]Why? Did palistanians have any of both?[/font]_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _[size="2']Do you have any documentation showing when Israel acquired land and established borders?[/size][/i][/quote][font="times new roman"]Why? Did palistanians have any of both?[/font]_
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names_


Yeah, counterpunch drivel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Stern did not COLLABORATE  in  the genocide   georgie----he reacted to people of your genocidal ilk by tring to make deals to SAVE PEOPLE     Stern was extremely active against people of your ilk in his attempt to save people to the extent that he was willing to make deals with people of your ilk because  people of your ilk function thru  THUGGISH DEALS.  The mafia functions a bit like people of your ilk     In the sense that he was willing to communicate with people of your ilk, he was considered very very radical
> ...



Again nothing you've posted supports your claim that Jews collaborated in the Holocaust which was perpetrated by your Nazi forebears.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



They did.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Signed by sheikh Moshe Dayan?


----------



## Jos (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Again nothing you've posted supports your claim that Jews collaborated in the Holocaust which was perpetrated by your Nazi forebears.



Transfer Agreement - Home Page



> The Transfer Agreement stunned readers worldwide with its revelations of a pact between Zionist leaders and Hitler's Third Reich. Concluded in 1933, this controversial pact transferred 55,000 Jews and $100 million to Palestine on the condition that Zionist organizations call a halt to their economic boycott of Nazi Germany -- a potent tactic that was threatening to topple Hitler's government, then only in its first year in power. The debate over this controversial deal virtually tore apart the Jewish world in the pre-World War II era, and it remains unresolved today. Whereas the transfer agreement indeed ultimately saved lives, rescued assets, and helped lay the foundation for what would become the Jewish state in 1948, it also -- arguably -- allowed the Nazi regime to survive its first year and, over the next twelve, to plumb the depths of ethnic intolerance and implement massive genocide. With the world today confronting such morally complex issues as the compensation for slave labor during the Holocaust and the refusal of Swiss banks to return Jewish assets to their rightful heirs, the transfer agreement and the boycott that preceded it stand out even more startlingly as early examples of Jewish initiatives against Nazi terror. However ambiguous the choices made by the Jewish leaders in the turbulent prewar 1930s, they stand in a new and different light today. The Transfer Agreement is a remarkable and revelatory book that has now found its time.


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-Transfer-Agreement-Dramatic-Palestine/dp/0786708417[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names_
> ...


*Written by...*

*"Uri Avnery (Hebrew: &#1488;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497; &#1488;&#1489;&#1504;&#1512;&#1497;**, also transliterated Uri Avneri, born 10 September 1923) is an Israeli writer and founder of the Gush Shalom peace movement.

"A member of the Irgun as a teenager, Avnery sat in the Knesset from 1965&#8211;74 and 1979&#8211;81.[1] He was also the owner of HaOlam HaZeh, an Israeli news magazine, from 1950 until it closed in 1993.

"He is famous for crossing the lines during the Siege of Beirut to meet Yassir Arafat on 3 July 1982, the first time the Palestinian leader ever met with an Israeli. Avnery is the author of several books about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, including 1948: A Soldier&#8217;s Tale, the Bloody Road to Jerusalem (2008); Israel&#8217;s Vicious Circle (2008); and My Friend, the Enemy (1986)."

Uri Avnery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2012)

Referring to the  "TRANSFER AGREEMENT"  as collaboration is something
like calling paying a ransom for a kidnapped child with a knife to its little throat
   "COLLABORATING WITH THE KIDNAPPERS"


----------



## Jos (Aug 14, 2012)

In 1941, Yitzhak Shamir committed "an unforgivable crime from the moral point of view: he preached an alliance with Hitler, with Nazi Germany, against Great Britain."


> Ben Gurion, Israel's first head of State, declared outright to the "Labor" Zionists on December 7th 1938 :
> 
> "If I knew it was possible to save all the children in Germany by taking them to England, and only half of the children by taking them to Eretz Israel, I would choose the second solution. For we must take into account not only the lives of these children but also the history of the people of Israel."


IIA - The Myths of Zionist Anti-Fascism


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2012)

Making a deal with a murderer so that the murderer does not murder your children is not "COLLABORATION'        unless its your children-----then you are more guilty than the murderer yourself      Making deals with murderers ----however-----is never a good idea    Paying ransoms and paying blackmailers is not a good idea-------but calling it  COLLABORATION is nuts


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Twice I've posted proof from a link you provided.*
Maybe you're just too fucking stupid to notice?

"In 1940, Lehi, a militant Zionist group founded by Avraham ('Yair') Stern, proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany. It offered assistance in transferring the Jews of Europe to Palestine, in return for Germany's help in expelling Britain from Mandatory Palestine. 

"Late in 1940, Lehi representative Naftali Lubenchik went to Beirut to meet German official Werner Otto von Hentig (who also was involved with the Haavara or Transfer Agreement, which had been transferring German Jews and their funds to Palestine since 1933). 

"Lubenchik told von Hentig that Lehi had not yet revealed its full power and that they were capable of organizing a whole range of anti-British operations. *This proposed alliance with Nazi Germany cost Lehi and Stern much support."*

Collaboration with the Axis Powers during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Again nothing you've posted supports your claim that Jews collaborated in the Holocaust which was perpetrated by your Nazi forebears.
> ...



And that still does not support GeorgePhillips claim that Jews collaborated in the Holocaust which was perpetrated by your Nazi forebears. Try again.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Referring to the  "TRANSFER AGREEMENT"  as collaboration is something
> like calling paying a ransom for a kidnapped child with a knife to its little throat
> "COLLABORATING WITH THE KIDNAPPERS"


Except that one condition of the Transfer Agreement required Jews to call of the global boycott of Hitler's government during the first year of its existence. Some rich Jews probably lost a lot more than their income from that collaboration.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Moshe Dayan Was irrelevant. He had no authority over land or borders.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Evidently you are too fucking stupid to understand the meaning of the words you post. They do not support your claim that Jews helped your Fueher slaughter other Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

*Your Fueher, not mine, Nazi-sperm.*

"...Avraham...Stern proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany."

I'm completely clear on what those words mean.
What home-schooled inspired cognitive dissonance are you struggling with?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Your Fueher, not mine, Nazi-sperm.*
> 
> "...Avraham...Stern proposed intervening in World War II on the side of Nazi Germany."
> 
> ...



Really, Idiot? 
Care to explain how Stern proposing that Zionists aid Nazi Germany (the proposal went nowhere) in 1940 means that the Jews, as you claim, participated in the slaughter of fellow Jews by your Nazi comrades, Adolph? 
Your Nazi attitudes have created a lump where you may once have had a brain.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

It long been noted that Nazi slimeballs always have "reasons" for their mindless hate, Adolph.*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Your Fueher, not mine, Nazi-sperm.*
> ...


*"participation (plural participations)*
the act or process of participating
*the state of being related to a larger whole*
the process during which individuals, groups and organizations are consulted about or have the opportunity to become actively involved in a project or program of activity..."

Fascist shit like you, Adolph, and Avraham are all part of a larger whole responsible for the mass murder of millions of Jews and others. Care to explain how an offer of collaboration with those doing the killing shuts the gates to Auschwitz?

Shit clumps, Stupid. 
Avraham and Adolph are dead proof.
You're the living version.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/participation


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What the Nazis had in mind for Europe's Jews was not widely known in 1940.
Intended to create a haven for Jews seeking refuge from the coming storm, it was a _PROPOSAL_ that went nowhere.
It doesn't support your claim that Jews collaborated with the extermination of other Jews.
That's just the opinion of a 21st century Nazi itching to mitigate the crimes of his forebears.
Thanks for playing, Adolph.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

What the Nazis had in mind for Europe's Jews was widely known by Zionists in 1940.
Jews who offered to serve Nazi interests collaborated with Nazis, it's not complicated.
Your racist attitude toward Arabs makes you a pathic Nazi's bitch.
You're welcome.
Anytime.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


George spent all day in the Bundhalle and got turned on listening to hours of recordings of Hitler's finest speeches.


----------



## ima (Aug 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Hitler made one really, really bad move.


He tried to take Russia! WTF was he thinking?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


So who was that sheikh, shakh, imam, pasha, sultan, president, prime-minister, who had "authority over land and borders"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



The Palestinian people have the authority over land and borders.

When resolution 181 suggested that the Palestinians give land to Israel and redraw its borders The Palestinians had the authority to say no. They said no so the partition didn't happen.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


How so, if "palistanian people" have no land and no borders and don't exist too?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Of course all of that is just Israeli propaganda bullshit.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And "palistanian people" have no land and no borders and still don't exist.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Sure it did:
Israel - 23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!

"The Arabs never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity!" - Abba Eban


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Lied? Where, when?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



And Israel is still begging the Palestinians to give it some land.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



???


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Rote from Tinmore. Just his usual talking points.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Had Hitler won WWII, Hoss, he would have found the Camp Guards for his Second Final Solution among your southern conservative brethren, not mine; Jim Crow meets Goring?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


One explanation I've heard is that the army he used to invade Russia was raised to invade and occupy England. Obviously the RAF had other plans, so Hitler turned his hordes loose on Russia.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Had Hitler won WWII, Hoss, he would have found the Camp Guards for his Second Final Solution among your southern conservative brethren, not mine; Jim Crow meets Goring?_


DUI drivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Had Hitler won WWII, Hoss, he would have found the Camp Guards for his Second Final Solution among your southern conservative brethren, not mine; Jim Crow meets Goring?_
> ...


*"Emmett Louis Till* (July 25, 1941 &#8211; August 28, 1955) was an African-American boy who was brutally murdered in Mississippi at the age of 14 after reportedly flirting with a white woman. Till was from Chicago, Illinois, visiting his relatives in the Mississippi Delta region when he spoke to 21-year-old Carolyn Bryant, the married proprietor of a small grocery store. 

"Several nights later, Bryant's husband Roy and his half-brother J. W. Milam arrived at Till's great-uncle's house where they took Till, transported him to a barn, beat him and gouged out one of his eyes, before shooting him through the head and disposing of his body in the Tallahatchie River, weighting it with a 70-pound (32 kg) cotton gin fan tied around his neck with barbed wire. His body was discovered and retrieved from the river three days later."

Emmett Till - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Is that enough to flap your Star of David, drivel?*


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I hope you're not dim enough to post such silliness without having some credible support for it, Princess.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I do.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah, and as usual it's top secret and for your eyes only.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Not really. It is one of the final status issues in the peace process.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Don't keep us in suspense, blabbermouth. Spill it.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Really? Israel begs the "Palestinians" for more land? Could you link that so everyone can read it?


----------

